# The Enemy Within



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2010)

Towards the end of the month of Jahrdrung, in the middle of the 26th century since the crowning of Sigmar, sometime just before sunset, you find yourself on the muddy road that leads between the small mining town of Delberz and the great Imperial capital; Altdorf.

Although you set out alone to answer the call to adventure offered by Crown Prince Hergard von Tasseninck of the Grand Principality of Ostland, you have met others intent on the same destination and so it is a small group of you that approaches the Coach and Horses inn, welcome respite from the mud and drizzle, and from the night terrors said to lurk in the dark forests of the Empire.

A coach and four suddenly emerges from the inn, its driver whipping its team of horses up to great speed, his guard hanging on grimly beside him. The coach thunders straight towards you, spraying mud behind it. It shows no sign of slowing.

[sblock=OOC]
It's a variant on "you meet in an inn". You meet _just outside_ an inn  Oh, and you might get run over 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2010)

*Hans Glieben* waits next to the dirt road.  He flips a gold coin in the air, catching it and flipping it again.  He appears to be waiting on _something_.  Glieben eyes the oncoming wagon and doesn't flinch.  A woman nearby, the only female within a country mile worth even eyeing, catches Glieben's attention.  Glieben winks at the woman, who appears ignorant to the wagon's approach.  Approaching the woman, Hans throws a cloak around her, just as the wagon sprays brown mud everywhere.

Hans watches the wagon move on.  He winks at the woman he saved from a mud bath and goes back to his spot, flipping his gold coin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson* grumbles as they walk down the road. On one side, he had found his brother after this many years, on the other side they had to use the tongue of men to speak with each other, as no non-dwarf may gain a chance to learn their language.
His good dwarven made armor looks like he got a pound or two since the last time he wore it, but it isn't slowing him down. His axe is at his belt and his hammer and shield fastened to his backpack.

He moves aside as the coach approaches, giving the driver some curses on his way.

"Bah, I hope the inn got some adequate beer."

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2010)

The inn is the only building for miles around, a lonely island of civilisation (even though the roads are nominally kept safe by the Imperial Roadwardens, they are still a dangerous place to be).

The woman that Hans gallantly saves from the mud has the look of a maidservant, heading back to the common room from an outbuilding. She glances at him with a mixture of gratitude and resentment. A shy mouse of a girl unsure of male attention. Eyes down, she scurries into the inn. Warm golden firelight and a burst of laughter escape through the door as she enters.

Elsewhere in the inn's courtyard, two grooms are currying down a pair of horses, the team for the one coach currently garaged nearby.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 12, 2010)

The young human appears indecisive.  He is seen walking toward the inn, stopping, then back the other way.  The process is repeated several times.  He doesn't notice the solitary human at all.  He doesn't acknowledge the dwarf walking by.

He steps well back when the carriage roars by, a look of annoyance on his face.  Finally, after a minute pause, Garold sets his jaw and walks to the inn.  He nods to the grooms tending to the horses.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2010)

Alain had wandered for quite a ways, not sure what exactly he was looking for in this land.  He really was at a loss, a lone boy wandering in a quality blue robe... it was fortunate for him that he had gifts that were not apparent on first glance or he'd likely be dead somewhere, his clothes taken by a brute of some sort wanting some extra clothing.

After a few moments he heard the clapping of a galloping carriage, and smiled faintly, remembering the sound of them quite well from inside his family's estate, always someone coming or going.  Then Alain's face held a look of alarm as he realized he wasn't in the estate and was in fact, standing in the path of the 'stampede'!  He scurried aside, his robes getting splashed with mud all over as he looked about, confused and irritated, before a smile covered his face.

With a small work of his magicks, he created a small wind to blow the mud out of his clothes, for the most part, drying the youth off a bit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim is thankfully oblivious of the casual use of chaos spawned power (magic) in his vicinity and gives his brother a sign to enter the inn. He closely follows.

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 13, 2010)

Garogram had finally found the place. Grudgingly he evades the coach, softly cursing Humans and their contraptions. When he spotted another dwarf that looked suspiciously like his brother, he stopped for a second and then went over to greet him.

"Gorim", he says with a nod of greeting to his brother whom he hadn't seen in several years.
"Here for that poster as well?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Yes, Garogram. D@mn humans. Not able to build a house that last a dawi's life. Not brewing 'real' bear. And now they list us with human scum. If not for the Oath of Alliance...

Sorry, I know you are not responsible for you deficiencies.

How is the leg the troll stepped onto, brother?"

Gorim asks, not stopping his stride to get 'something' humans dare to call beer..

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2010)

Hans Glieben looks down at his mud-stained cloak.  "Well, isn't that gratitude for ya?"  The former jailer looked to where the woman went and saw that she was gone and that Hans was talking to himself.  "Women..."

He decides to enter the inn, which seems a far better place than standing mud-soaked in the rain.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 13, 2010)

The travellers all enter the inn at roughly the same time - three humans and two dwarfs. Between them they almost double the number of people in the common room, which nevertheless is warm and welcoming.

Hans spots the woman from outside across by the large fireplace, sitting with eyes downcast beside a young woman in the fine clothes of the nobility whose icy glare studiously avoids actually looking at anyone else in the room. Besides these two women is a third, masculine looking with her leather breeches and muscled arms. She sizes up each newcomer with a professional eye.

Across the inglenook from the three women is a weaselly man engrossed in a thick book. Two hearty worker-types are sat at another table, the source of the laughter you can hear outside. They are well into their cups.

Leaning at the bar is a foppish young man with powdered wig and elegant be-ribboned clothing who watches as you enter. There are two barmen - one lean and pinched, the other large and bewhiskered, and the latter bustles over to you.

"Welcome, welcome!" he booms. "Need a room for the night? Or perhaps some food first? What am I thinking? Drinks, of course! Where are you heading for? Sounds like a we're in for a rotten night out there, weather-wise. So, was it rooms you wanted? What can I get you to drink?"


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 14, 2010)

Garold seems a little uncertain standing in this crowd of strangers who all happen to enter the inn at the same time.

He steps forward to address the barman.  It seems as if the young man is accomustomed to servants.  He speaks while surveying the room, not meeting the walrus like manservant in the eyes.

"Nothing to eat yet.  I'm actually here about this announcement from the Crown Prince Hergard von Tasserink."  He indicates the poster.

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2010)

The landlord squints at the poster for a second.

"Oh," he says, "Looks like you'll be heading up to Altdorf then. You're in luck young sir, these gentlemen here are running a coach up that way tomorrow, right gentlemen?" He indicates the two men drinking at the central table. They look up, and the one who doesn't have a mouthful of beer answers.

"Aye, that's right. Seven crowns each for passage," he says, slightly slurred.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*



Dr Simon said:


> ...
> 
> "Welcome, welcome!" he booms. "Need  a room for the night? Or perhaps some food first? What am I thinking?  Drinks, of course! Where are you heading for? Sounds like a we're in for  a rotten night out there, weather-wise. So, was it rooms you wanted?  What can I get you to drink?"




"An ale for me and my brother! Talk later!"
Gorim answers harshly.



Dr Simon said:


> ...
> 
> "Aye, that's right. Seven crowns each for passage," he says, slightly slurred.




"We want in the same direction. Are you crazy to have such a high price? People are on the way to take a job. One has to be paid first to hire such a luxury that costs over a half-dozen crowns."

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 15, 2010)

Garogram just nods at his brother's words. For now, he is happy to leave the talking to him. After all, Gorim has more experience with humans than he has.


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2010)

Hans Glieben approaches the coachman.  "Haha, I, too am headed to the fair capital."  The rogue summons the barkeep.  "Good sir, it is a fact that many of us seem destined for Altdorf.  Perhaps a lowering of your price could balance out the fact that you should have a wagon _full_ of passengers...?"

"One more ale for the road?" Glieben asks, sliding silver coins towards the barkeep.









*OOC:*


Diplomacy check to see if Hans can get the price lowered.

EDIT: LOL maybe not.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "An ale for me and my brother! Talk later!"
> Gorim answers harshly.




"Of course, of course!" says the landlord, hurrying to do just that. "Not one for idle chatter, me. Just get on with the job, that's what I say. No need to keep talking about it, right? An ale was it, sir. No, two ales, of course. Would you care for our stronger brew? I know how you dwarves like your ale nice and dark. Been working up the mines in Delberz, have we? Herpin!" he calls to the thin barman, who is standing right next to him, silent. 

"Two pints of Special for our dwarven guests. And less of the chatter," he gives the Brothers Grimmson a sly wink. "Can't get him to shut up sometimes!"



Insight said:


> Hans Glieben approaches the coachman.  "Haha, I, too am headed to the fair capital."  The rogue summons the barkeep.  "Good sir, it is a fact that many of us seem destined for Altdorf.  Perhaps a lowering of your price could balance out the fact that you should have a wagon _full_ of passengers...?"
> 
> "One more ale for the road?" Glieben asks, sliding silver coins towards the barkeep.




The two coachmen look appreciatively at the offer of more beer.

"The coach is already full," says the first one, gesturing at the patrons already present. "But there's room on the roof."

"It's a long way to have to walk to Altdorf..." adds his friend, looking meaningfully at his empty tankard. "Makes a fellow very thirsty."


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> The two coachmen look appreciatively at the offer of more beer.
> 
> "The coach is already full," says the first one, gesturing at the patrons already present. "But there's room on the roof."




Hans looks at the others, then back to the coachmen.  "I'll volunteer for roof duty.  Seems I'm the least likely to tumble off, should the coach hit a puddle or divot in the road."  Hans punctuates this comment with a curt laugh.



> "It's a long way to have to walk to Altdorf..." adds his friend, looking meaningfully at his empty tankard. "Makes a fellow very thirsty."




"Ahh, yes.  I can well imagine."  Hans slides a gold coin across the bar to the keep.  The rogue places two fingers down on the bar, indicating he's ordering two ales.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2010)

Alain managed to get inside without more mud being slung upon his outfit as he took a seat and observed the scene.  As the carriage men announced such a hefty price, the boy smiled faintly.  He stepped up, mimicking the rogue with a smile.

"Hail, friends.  I'm sure we can work out a suitable arrangement for arriving at Altdorf together.  After all, I'm sure we'd make an excellent guard for your coach.  I doubt many would be eager to assault a coach guarded by several men and a few stout Dwarves..."  The boy observed, hoping to ease transitions even further, perhaps reducing the price a bit himself.

[Diplomacy check to be added]

Edit: Maybe they want to become Alain's servants?  roflmao


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2010)

"Its always useful to have someone who can help in a scrap," says the second coachman. "The roads to Altdorf are plagued with bandits. It's about time the Emperor started paying a bit more attention to the needs of us common folk."

"And the Roadwardens are no use, corrupt bunch the lot of them," adds the first coachman, draining his refreshed tankard in one.

"Ah now, that's not fair," says the landlord as he brings another round (leaving the thin barman to serve the dwarfs). "They're honest men doing a tough job in tough times. Why, you know the Mayor of Grunburg was burnt at the stake a few weeks back for being in league with demons? They say he had a demon familiar in the form of a cat, and he was feeding it milk laced with human blood. They heard him, talking to the cat, saying "drink your bloody milk". And that's the truth."

There is a silent pause.

"We could take you and your friends for five-"

"Four crowns." 

The two coachmen exchange a look.

"Well, I guess we could do it for three..."

"Two crowns each, but you'll need to pay in advance."


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 15, 2010)

Garold can't help but smile after the exchange.  He talks quietly to Alain, "I am impressed with your persuasive abilities friend.  Your clothes and your mannerisms would indicate you are not from here.  My name is Garold, and yours is?"

Garold removes two crowns and places them on the table for the coachmen.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Good, two crowns. Now I have to decide if I drink less and buy a room or drink so much I don't care where I sleep... hard decisions."
Gorim says, looking at his brother.

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 18, 2010)

"Did I hear you say you wanted a room?" says the landlord, hurrying over to the two dwarves. "I've got a couple of rooms left available, 30 shillings per person per night and they'll sleep two comfortably. Or if you want, there's the dorm, just 3 shillings for a bed, 2 shillings for the floor." He smiles broadly.

[sblock=Hans]
Hans notices that the foppish-looking man at the bar keeps surreptitiously glancing at the newcomers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2010)

"Two crowns would be just fine..."  The young man nods, passing the coins over with a smile.  "I knew we could find a reasonable proposition for everyone..."  As the other man introduced himself, Alain smiled and extended his hand, a customary measure he understood for introductions amongst those not of the nobles.  "Alain.  Mother always said I had a strong personality... father just couldn't see it."  He added with a smile, looking about.  He hadn't too much to do at the moment, besides perhaps partake in some ale.  He waved down one of the barkeeps once they had a moment to order one of their higher quality drinks, though he had no idea what specifically he was seeking in beverage.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 18, 2010)

"Everyone here is heading to Altdorf? Curious. May I ask what is your business?"

[sblock=ooc] I am working under the assumption we are all new acquaintences and getting to know each other, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*



Dr Simon said:


> "Did I hear you say you wanted a room?" says the landlord, hurrying over to the two dwarves. "I've  got a couple of rooms left available, 30 shillings per person per night  and they'll sleep two comfortably. Or if you want, there's the dorm,  just 3 shillings for a bed, 2 shillings for the floor." He smiles broadly.
> ...




"Let my brother decide."
Gorim says, before speaking to the other dwarf: "Don't know about you, but I have not much money to spare."



FourMonos said:


> "Everyone here is heading to Altdorf? Curious. May I ask what is your business?"
> ...




"Aye,m I'm going to teach a human some respect for the dawi!"

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2010)

The foppish man saunters over to the group gathering around the coachmen.

"_Bon soir_, gentlemen," he says with a slight bow. "Ze wezzair, she is going to take a turn for ze worst, no? Ah was wondering if you would care for a game of cards to pass ze time?"

[sblock=Alain]
His accent is of Parravon in southern Bretonnia. You don't have to do the same phoney French!
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
To those of who are not native English speakers, let me know if you need a translation of the phonetic French at any time!
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

Hans Glieben takes special care to keep an eye on the _foppish gentleman_ who caught his eye in the bar.  Hans has seen his share of these buffoons and knows that the vast majority of them are pickpockets and con-men.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim ignores the foppish man. _Typical human. Not even able to master their own language!_ he thinks.

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 22, 2010)

"Nay, sir, I am not interested in games of chance," Garold declines the Bretonnian's invitation.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 22, 2010)

"Let's have those beers. We have some catching up to do", Garogram says to his brother in Dawi. 

"Sleep can wait. And it's your round, younger brother", he adds with a dry smirk.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Hope you brought some coins, too. I can pay for this, but I'm nearly broke." Gorim answers sourly. Having to say that one has no gold is never easy for a dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2010)

FourMonos said:


> "Nay, sir, I am not interested in games of chance," Garold declines the Bretonnian's invitation.




The Bretonnian gives a small bow and a smile.

"As you wish, _monsieur_," he says, but continues to hang around the group gathered near the coachmen.



Walking Dad said:


> "Hope you brought some coins, too. I can pay for this, but I'm nearly broke." Gorim answers sourly. Having to say that one has no gold is never easy for a dwarf.




"Ah well, mah friend," says the Bretonnian, thumbing a deck of cards meaningfully, "per'aps you would lahk a chance to win a few coins, _non_? Phillipe Descartes at your service."


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 27, 2010)

Garold attempts to engage Hans in conversation, "And what of you traveler?  Are you off to Altdorf as well?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*



Dr Simon said:


> ...
> "Ah well, mah friend," says the Bretonnian, thumbing a deck of cards meaningfully, "per'aps you would lahk a chance to win a few coins, _non_? Phillipe Descartes at your service."




"Sorry, I only gamble for fun and then I can afford loosing. I prefer earning my money by work and deed, and not with luck. People who do tend to help their luck..." Gorim answers sourly, but tries to accuse the man not to much. He wants to drink, not to fight.

[sblock=OOC]

Found a nice image and added it to my sheet in the RG

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2010)

FourMonos said:


> Garold attempts to engage Hans in conversation, "And what of you traveler?  Are you off to Altdorf as well?"




Hans turns to Garold.  "It just so happens that I AM on my way to Altdorf.  Seems there's work to be had there.  I'm under the assumption that could be the very reason you're headed there as well."

Glieben quietly and deftly moves his hand to the steel mace at his belt, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Sorry, I only gamble for fun and then I can afford loosing. I prefer earning my money by work and deed, and not with luck. People who do tend to help their luck..." Gorim answers sourly, but tries to accuse the man not to much. He wants to drink, not to fight.




"It seems no-one is in ze mood for cards," says the Bretonnian with a heavy sigh. "Per'aps it is for ze best. Mah luck, I sink she is not so good tonight, _non_?" He riffles his deck of cards and places them back into a coat pocket. "Ah weel take mah leave of you, gentlemen, and finish ze rest of zis cat's pees zat ze Imperials call wine." He gives a grin and a wink to show that he means no offence.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 31, 2010)

"Aye, I'm headed there for work. But to be honest, I'm looking mostly for adventure, a chance to make a name for myself."

Garold buys two mugs of ale and places them next to the dwarves.

[sblock=Dwarven] Greetings lords of the earth. I hope you don't mind my interrupting your reunion. I couldn't help but hear that you are two brothers re-uniting after some time. My name is Garold, pleased to meet you both. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*



FourMonos said:


> ... Garold buys two mugs of ale and places them next to the dwarves.
> 
> [sblock=Dwarven] Greetings lords of the earth. I  hope you don't mind my interrupting your reunion. I couldn't help but  hear that you are two brothers re-uniting after some time. My name is  Garold, pleased to meet you both. [/sblock]




Gorim nearly spills out his bear at the human's words. "What do you thing are you saying? Trying to speak Khazalid? Don't do it. You speak it terribly and I didn't understand you!"
He looks at his brother, for in truth, the human spoke the secret dwarf well enough.

[sblock=OOC]

Trying a ruse to deny the humans that they got OUR secrets 


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 1, 2010)

Garold blushes visably.

[sblock=Dwarven] I... ah... I'm very sorry to have offended you.  I learned some basic from our town's smith when he had the time to teach me.  I worked his forge while we talked.  Then Master Stoneflint taught me so much more when I was at University....  My humblest apologies. [/sblock]

Feeling as he offended the dwarves, Garold stops stammering.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Don't stammer around! Just stop it!
... but thanks for the ale. I will take it as an excuse."
Gorim says, taking a deep gulp and memorizes the names to report back to his clan. If the smith and professor are dwarves, there will be two new slayers soon...

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC: Going to move this on; if you want to continue RP from the night before, please do so, but otherwise....

The next day is drizzly and overcast, the grey clouds threatening more rain later. The three women retired early and are up early, likewise the weaselly scholar. The four of them, and Phillippe the Bretonnian, are already occupying the coach when you step outside. The coachmen, however, were drinking late into the night.

The coach is ready to go, passengers and luggage aboard, horses attached by the ostler. 

But no sign of the coachmen, last seen snoring noisily in the bunkroom.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2010)

Hans Glieben rubs the sleep out of his eyes.  "I would have thought our coachmen ready to go this morning.  I suppose the drink got the better of 'em.  Can't say I blame 'em."

Glieben carefully examines the coach and the horses.  "You know... I've driven a coach or two in my lifetime... "  He looks around, sensing no response.  "Just sayin'..."

"Mayhap someone should rouse our drivers.  Don't have all day."


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 2, 2010)

Having spend the night drinking and talking to his brother, Garogram is in no mood for delays and human weaknesses. He stomps off to the common room, with the obvious intent of kicking the coachmen out of their beds if he had to.


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 2, 2010)

Garold shivers against the drizzle.  He is quite used to the weather, but dislikes standing in the rain all the same.  "Aye, let's get moving already."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2010)

Garogram does, pretty much, kick the coachmen (Gunnar and Hultz) out of bed. With much stumbling and grumbling they are eventually up and dressed and out the door. It takes them a while to get up into the driving seat, then Hultz decides he needs the toilet and disappears inside. Gunnar curls up to sleep on top of the coach.

Garogram eventually has to retrieve Hultz who has gone to sleep in the latrine and remind him of his duty. Finally, the two badly hungover coachmen reluctantly take up the reins and the coach is off.

At a _really_ slow walk. 

At this rate it would be quicker to walk to Altdorf. It would be quicker to _crawl_ to Altdorf.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim waits for the others to speed up their travel.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 3, 2010)

Not impatient by nature, Garold doesn't really see the point of paying so much to take the slow carriage, "Oye! Gunnar! Hultz!  You awake up there?!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2010)

The coachmen groan and clutch their heads at the noise made by Garold.

"Keep it down," mutters Gunnar, but he does speed the horses up. For about a minute, before slowing them down to a gentle walk again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Maybe we should get out and walk. Leaving THIS moving vehicle doesn't seem dangerous at all. And I thought humans a fast paced folk, hurrying everything to much for your own good." Gorim mutters.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2010)

Hultz turns around, looking green.

"If you think you can do better, here," he says, handing the reins to Gorim.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"At least I can try! Hurr!" Gorim tries to bring the horses to move faster. They nearly stop.
"Uhm... it seems they are not trained for dwarf commands."

[sblock=OOC]
Nature (1d20+2=6)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2010)

Although Gunnar and Hultz wince and groan at the jerky progress, they make no attempt to take the reins back.

"Doing fine," says Gunnar as he curls up to sleep.


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 5, 2010)

Garold turns to Hans, "Did you say you could drive a coach?  You services to speed our progress would be most appreciated."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Hurr! Move faster or I will come over to you!" Gorim tries to bring the horses to move faster again. The horses seem to realize the anger in his voice as he seems to be more successful.

[sblock=OOC]

not much I can do. Are we waiting for Hans to respond?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 15, 2010)

Gorim manages to get the coach moving along at a fair pace, and the dwarf is making good progress for about an hour before suddenly the coach hits a particularly bad rut in the road and one of the wheels bounces off into the woods. Luckily, Gorim manages to bring the horses to a stop quickly without tipping the now three-wheeled coach over. Gunnar and Hultz wake up and wipe the congealed drool from their chins.

"Wuss going on?" asks Gunnar. 

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure what to check against, so just did a Dex check for Gorim, but luckily I rolled a 20.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Nothing. We just lost a wheel. Let me guess, the wagon wasn't made by dwarfs..." Gorim answers and gets down to have a look if something of the wagon got damaged.

[sblock=OOC]

not much I can do. Are we waiting for Hans to respond?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 16, 2010)

Garold jumps down from the wagon, "It's not going to walk itself up here, anyone want to help me look for it?"

He starts walking down into the woods.

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2010)

Gorim discovers that the lynch-pin for the wheel has shattered, and replacing it is no problem. The wheel is a short distance away, hanging in a thorny bush and it doesn't take long to repair the coach.

Gunnar and Hultz take command again, having recovered slightly from their hangovers, and the coach continues on its journey towards Altdorf. It begins to rain, drenching those travelling on the roof of the coach, but the coachmen continue through the shower and eventually the rain stops but the day remains grey.

As the coach approaches a bend, Hultz begins to slow the horses down; there is a figure hunched over in the middle of the road. 

"You there, move aside!" shouts Gunnar. The figure turns around. It was once human, but now its skin seems to hang from its face in tatters, dripping blood. In its mouth it holds a severed human hand, which it spits out as it leaps towards the coach with a savage howl, a dagger in one hand. You all feel a slight shiver of fear at this unnatural sight.

The horses rear and whinny, and snap their traces. Hultz, holding the reins, is pulled off the coach and dragged behind the panicked horses into the trees.

[sblock=Hans]
Hans recognises this creature. It is, or was, Rolf Hurtsis, a thief from Delberz. A few months ago Rolf began to develop a strange rash on his face and hands, and eventually dropped out of circulation. No one in Delberz has seen him for weeks. Now you know why.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, fight time. In a situation like this, to save time, I usually roll initiative.

The mutant's appearance has a fear-causing effect but failed to overcome anyone's Will.

Initiative order is:

Hans
The Mutant
Garogram (Gg)
Gorim (Go)
Garold (Ga)

Hopefully the three G's are clear on the map, I can always change colours if not. I reckon a distance of about 20 ft. between the coach and the mutant - the map has no printed scale.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 16, 2010)

Hans, upon seeing his former acquaintence, leaps from the coach and slowly approaches.  "Rolf... is that... you?" 

As the mutant turns around to reveal himself, Hans draws his mace and dagger.  "Well, what once was Rolf...  I guess I should put you out of your misery!"

Hans charges forward and strikes with his mace, slashing with his dagger.

Hans looks down at the creature he once knew as Rolf.  "Why don't you stay right there?"









*OOC:*


*Move Action*: Move 6 squares (to avoid provoking Opportunity Attack) and get in position to provide someone a flank.
*Standard Action*: *Disheartening Strike* against "Rolf".  Due to his First Strike class feature, Hans has combat advantage against the target.  21 vs. AC.  On hit, inflicts 21 damage and target is _rattled_ until the end of Hans' next turn.
*Action Point - Standard Action*: *Termination Threat* against "Rolf".  Due to his First Strike feature, Hans has combat advantage against the target.  19 vs. AC.  On hit, inflicts 11 damage and because the target is _rattled_, the target is now also _immobilized_ until the end of Hans' next turn.


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 17, 2010)

As soon as the mutant turns, Garold reacts, directing the dwarves toward the beast, "No quick, get down on this side!"

[sblock=Battlefront Shift] I wanted to get one of the dwarves closer to the fight at the start, so please feel free to utilize Battlefront Shift to get you 12 feet closer (1/2 of speed five=25/2 feet, right?) I'll likely go after [/sblock]

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Will post tomorrow. Haven't got my 4E books at hand and haven't played 4E enough to act without having to look up rules.   [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


Gorim will use the battleshift to shift 2 sq closer to the mutant(/undead?).


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC: Padreigh, no problem, this is my first time with 4th Ed.

Hans unleashes a devestating series of blows on the mutant. As the creature is leaking blood anyway it is hard to see how much damage has been done, but the creature staggers stupefied by the onslaught, slashing back at Hans with a remarkably deft strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Rolf the mutant is immobilised, rattled, and bloodied. 
As far as I can tell, _immobilised_ doesn't prevent attacks, only movement, so standard melee attack on Hans, hits AC 22 for 7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Do you use the posting order for players, or can we post at will, if no enemy is before us?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC: There is an initiative order, but it can slow things up if we walways wait for the person whose turn it is next - if your actions are unlikely to impinge on anyone elses then posting order is fine. Technically it's Padreigh up next, I think (unless I'm getting my dwarves confused) - see the post with map and picture.


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Rolf the mutant is immobilised, rattled, and bloodied.
> As far as I can tell, _immobilised_ doesn't prevent attacks, only movement, so standard melee attack on Hans, hits AC 22 for 7 damage.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Correct.  Immobilized = can't move or shift.  Rattled = -2 to attack rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 18, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Let's see if I got my rules right. Move action towards the mutant, then Ardent strike as attack[/sblock]

Garogram harrumphs, spits out and then moves towards the mutant, his axe bursting into white light as he swings at the creature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim, already on his way, advances to the wretched creature. Knowing that it will be distracted by his brother, he tries a brash attack, but misjudges the distance badly.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: to get there, flanking if possible, but not risking OAs.
Standard: Brash Strike at the Mutant.

He doesn't mark!

Starting combat with a 1. And damage is impossible. 11 is the lowest he can roll... Will go back to IC!

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 18, 2010)

Garold jumps down after the dwarves, nobody as quick as Hans. He draws his sword as he approaches, but he sees the opening after Gorim's swing goes wide.

"Garogram, there! He let down his guard!"

[sblock=actions] Movement: Move behing Garogram, 10 feet from the Mutant.
Minor: Draw Longsword.
Standard: Direct the Strike: grant Garogram a melee basic attack against the mutant. [/sblock]

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg]
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example 

[sblock=Resourceful Presence] When an ally that can see Garold uses an Action Point to make an attack, the attack deals +2 damage. If the attack hits no target, that ally gains 2 THP [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2010)

With a _THWOCK!_, Garogram neatly decapitates the mutant. There is a brief moment of silence before crashing noises are heard coming towards you through the trees, from the direction that Hultz was dragged. 

There is a scream, unlike anything human, from further down the road around the corner.

[sblock=OOC]
Garogram's attack was enough to polish off Rolf the Mutant, but I'm keeping things in melee rounds for the moment...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 18, 2010)

Hans, hearing the sound coming closer, edges in the direction of its origin and looks for cover amongst the trees.  He silently waves others towards the noise, hoping they figure out what he's doing.









*OOC:*


Stealth check to become hidden.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2010)

OOC: The noise coming through the trees or the scream from down the road?

Philippe the Bretonnian climbs out of the coach.

"What is 'appening?" he asks, then upon seeing the gory sight lying in the middle of the road exclaims "_Mes Dieux!_" He draws his rapier. "We must guard ze fair mademoiselle, non?"

Meanwhile, Gunnar still sat atop the coach, is fumbling to load his blunderbuss with trembling hands.


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 21, 2010)

Shield at the ready, Garold moves toward the sound of the scream.

[sblock=actions]
Movement: Move toward scream.
Standard: Full defense. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim follows Garold, ready to use his hammer on the next mutant he sees...

[sblock=OOC]

Move: following Garold.
Standard: Ready Brash Strike versus first enemy that enters Gorim's reach.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2010)

Hultz bursts from the trees, covered in scratches, mud  and bits of twig. 

"Don't shoot!" he cries as Gunnar raises his blunderbuss in panic. He doesn't have the horses.

Meanwhile, Hans makes his way through the undergrowth, with Garold and Gorim following the road around the corner.

The three of them come upon a grisly sight. Around the corner, a coach has overturned, and it is surrounded the dead. The horses are trapped within the traces, struggling as a mutant with a tiny head chops at them with an axe. Another mutant, with demonic-looking horns and a crossbow searches amongst the bodies lying in the road. You can see movement behind the coach, but can't make out what is going on from your current position.

The visible mutants are intent on their tasks and don't seem to have spotted you yet.

[sblock=OOC]
Open circles on the map are corpses, by the way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Keep an eye on them. I will get my brother!" Gorim says before he moves a few steps back and signaling Garogram to follow him.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2010)

Hans, seeing Gorim disappear behind, moves slowly and carefully forward, edging towards the mutants and the coach.









*OOC:*


Stealth check to remain hidden.  Moving through the growth generally towards #2.  This is 2 squares per move action, so the equivalent of 4 squares (2 move actions).















*OOC:*


Haha oops!  It should be 10 (1 + 9)


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 25, 2010)

Upon seeing his brother signalling at him, Garogram moves towards Gorim's position.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 26, 2010)

Hans steps on a twig.

"Something there!" says the mutant with horns (#2), raising his crossbow to fire in the direction of Hans' hiding place. The other mutants stop what they are doing and look alert.

[sblock=OOC]
Keeping the original initiative, Hans can act before the mutant fires. Initiative order is:

Hans
Garogram
Horned mutant
Gorim
Other mutants
Garold

The three 'G's are now all at the same distance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 29, 2010)

Seeing and hearing evidence that his attempt at stealth was poorly executed, Hans realizes that he will need to hold out until help arrives.  He hefts a steel dagger and hurls it towards the closest mutant.

Hans then seeks cover for the expected counter-attack.









*OOC:*


Hans takes the following actions:
*Standard Action*: Uses *Disheartening Strike* against the _closest mutant_.  If they are all the same distance, the horned mutant.  13 vs. AC.  On hit, 16 damage and the target is _rattled_ (-2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of Hans' next turn).
*Minor Action*: Draws a new dagger.
*Move Action*: Looks for and gets behind whatever cover is nearest.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2010)

Hans' dagger misses the mutant and sticks into the base of the overturned coach. The horned mutant also notices Garold and the Grimmsons coming around the corner and wavers, undecided to go for the closer target with cover, or the further target in the open.

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]: Garogram can act before the mutants.

Shame the map has no scale, but if we estimate one square as the size of one of the character markers, I make it about 20 squares between the the 3 Gs and the mutants.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 30, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Shame the map has no scale, but if we estimate one square as the size of one of the character markers, I make it about 20 squares between the the 3 Gs and the mutants.












*OOC:*


If that's the case, then Hans is about 10sq from the mutants and would have taken a big range penalty (-4) on his attack.  For his move action, please have him move 6sq closer to the mutant he attacked, but getting behind cover at the end of the move.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2010)

The mutant with horns sizes up his options, and in the end decides to fire his crossbow at those approaching down the road. The quarrel wings Garold, careening harmlessly off his armour.

"There's one in there, get him!" says Horns to the mutant nearest to him, with cloven feet. "You two, get them!" He directs the other two mutants, one with a pointed head and the other with a tiny pinhead, down the road. The last mutant is a dog-faced creature lying bleeding on the ground.

Goat-Foot reluctantly makes his way into the woods where Hans is hiding, sword in hand. He passes close by Hans without seeming to notice him.

Conehead and Pinhead charge down the road recklessly towards Garold and the dwarves. Their brave leader, Horns, ducks behind the coach to reload his crossbow.

[sblock=OOC]
Missed crossbow attack on Garold, other actions as on the map.
I originally had the leader on a different initiative count to the other mutants but this is quicker.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


may Gorim act now?


----------



## Insight (Dec 6, 2010)

Seeing the goat-footed mutant walk past, seemingly oblivious to his presence, Hans slowly emerges from cover and strikes at the unwitting mutant!









*OOC:*



- *Move Action*: Move adjacent to "Goat Foot" (marked 3 on the map)
- *Standard Action*: *Disheartening Strike* against "Goat Foot": *CRIT (ignore damage total below) for 32 damage!*  Target is _rattled_ until the end of Hans' next turn.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> may Gorim act now?




OOC: Yes, all PCs may now act. I may fudge initiative a bit and do it as and when players post to speed things up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


Sorry, but the map is a bit hard to read. Does Garagos have to move and charge to attack or would be one move sufficient? He cannot use his at-will with a charge.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2010)

OOC: I think any of the "three Gs" could reach #5 and 6 with a single move.

See this post; WD, would you like to NPC Garogram for now?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2010)

]*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim storms into the nearest mutants, swinging his axe eagerly.

[sblock=OOC]

Yes, will post an action for Garogram soon.

Move: move next to 5 + 6
Standard: Hack and Hew  (1d20+7=15, 2d6.minroll(2)+4=13, 1d20+7=11, 2d6.minroll(2)+4=12) encounter power. Does AC 15 hit?
Marking 6

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2010)

*Garogram Grimmson*

Garogram follows after his brother, his swing more controlled and blazing with righteous might.

[sblock=OOC]

move: next to 5
standard: Ardent Strike (1d20+6=7, 1d12+6=15) still hoping AC 15 hits. On hit divine sanction on 5
free: If divine sanction is on 5, Divine Challenge to 3. If not, divine challenge on 5.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Garogram Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Ardent Strike, Holy Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Divine Pursuit
*Daily Powers*: Blazing Brand

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2010)

The dwarves plough into the mutants and cut them down easily. Hidden in the woods, Hans similarly makes short work of "Goatfoot".

[sblock=OOC]
AC15 is enough to hit the non-leader mutants, and you all do more than enough damage to take them down. Only Horns is left (#4 is dying and noncombatant).

Garold to act next, else I'll act for the mutants again tomorrow if I haven't heard anything.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Dec 8, 2010)

Hans, carrying the gutted "Goatfoot", emerges from the wooded foliage.  He tosses the mutant's carcass to the ground before the other remaining enemies.  "This will be your fate as well.  Flee while we will still let you."









*OOC:*



- *Move Action*: Pick up/carry "Goatfoot", move into clearing.
- *Standard Action*: Intimidate check against remaining enemies who can see and hear Hans.

EDIT: Blarg.  Well, maybe there's a circumstance bonus or something LOL


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2010)

"Horns" turns and fires his crossbow at Hans, the bolt clipping the rogue's shoulder.

"You'll find I'm not so easy, norm," he says as he drops the crossbow and draws his sword.

[sblock=OOC]
Horns' crossbow attack on Hans total 22, hits for 5 damage.

Grimssons and Garold up next, note that the overturned coach is between them and the mutant.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2010)

The dwarf brothers start to circle the wagon with measured steps, each ready to cut down possibly attacking mutants.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, not much time, we do a long family weekend. Doing normal moves around the wagon, shouldn't be able to actually reach the enemies. Preparing Brash / Ardent Strike on first enemy in reach respectively.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Dec 10, 2010)

Garold circles round with Garogram, shield at the ready.

He whispers...

[sblock=dwarven] We use a similar pincher maneuver to get close to angry bears back home. [/sblock]

[sblock=actions] Move around edge of wagon, keeping pace with Garogram.
Standard: Total defense. [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] Sorry about posting delay [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Updated map. Estimate about 10 ft. between the last remaining mutant and the PCs (Hans and Gorim) on either side of him.

Removed mutant 4, as it is now dead. Also just noticed that I read the damage for Garogram's attack as the attack roll - oh well.

Next up: Hans
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Dec 13, 2010)

Hans, unfettered by the mutant's crossbow attack, advances, brandishing his mace and dagger.  "I'm finished talking, mutant.  Prepare for the end."









*OOC:*



- *Move Action*: Move adjacent to the remaining mutant.
- *Standard Action*: *Disheartening Strike* against "Horns".  If this hits, "Horns" takes the damage and is _rattled_ until the end of Hans' next turn.

*** This action only if the attack hits ***
- *ACTION POINT to Standard Action*: *Termination Threat* against "Horns".  If this hits, since "Horns" is _rattled_, "Horns" is now also _immobilized_ until the end of Hans' next turn.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 14, 2010)

Horns dodges aside from Hans' attack and snorts derisively. His riposte is off-balance, however, and his sword does little more than nick Hans above the wrist.

[sblock=OOC]
Miss on Hans' attack (Need AC 16)

Mutant attack on Hans, hits for 3 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2010)

OOC: Just a reminder, Garold and the Grimssons are up next, the Hans if the mutant is still standing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

*Garogram Grimmson*

Garogram leads the brothers' attacks with a miss, but his righteousness binds the mutants attention.

[sblock=OOC]

move: next to Horns
standard: Ardent Strike (1d20+6=12, 1d12+6=7) miss
free: Divine Challenge on Horns, marking him.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Garogram Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Ardent Strike, Holy Strike
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Divine Pursuit
*Daily Powers*: Blazing Brand

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim follows to attack the opening his brother gave with a brash swing.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: move next to Horns
Standard: Brash Strike (flanking if possible) (1d20+7=17, 2d6.minroll(2)+7=14) roll doesn't include Brash Strike or possible flanking bonus.
It hits 19 normally, 21 if flanking.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2010)

The horned mutant deftly avoids Garogram's attack but is caught off-guard by the recklessness of Gorim's attack, taking a wound to the thigh for his carelessness. With a snarl he puts his back to the underside of the coach, keeping an eye on the enemies to either side of him.

[sblock=OOC]
I'd say he was flanked by Hans and Gorim, but the attack hits without the flanking bonus.

Mutant status: _marked_ by Garogram.

Next up:
Garold
Hans
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Dec 16, 2010)

After seeing the dwarves charge and attack like a well versed play, Garold charges with his sword.

"Take that you fiend!"

[sblock=actions] Move: next to "Horns" preferrable with flanking with Hans (since the dwarves are flanking.
Standard: Rousing Strike vs Horns: Hit AC 19 (or 21 if I can flank) for 12 damage. +2 to any warlord healing power TENT. [/sblock]

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 23, 2010)

Garold wounds the mutant badly in the shoulder, and it stumbles. Its face is still twisted in a snarl of defiance.

"You''ll join me soon, _norm_," it sneers. "The Time of Changes is at hand!"

[sblock=OOC]
I make it that Hans and Garold are on one side, the dwarves on the other, so any of you can count the mutant as flanked.

Hans next.

Mutant is bloodied and marked by Garogram.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Dec 30, 2010)

Hans repeats the assault on the lone remaining mutant.









*OOC:*


Repeat same as prior post.  Combat advantage bonuses added and sneak attack for the first attack.

Since *Disheartening Strike* hit, the mutant is _rattled_ until the end of Hans' next turn.

- *ACTION POINT* to Standard Action: *Termination Threat* against "Horns". If this hits, since "Horns" is rattled, "Horns" is now also _immobilized_ until the end of Hans' next turn.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2011)

Outnumbered and surrounded, the mutant has no time to react to Hans' attack. It looks down at the wound, drops to its knees, then its eyes glaze over and it drops down onto its face, dead.

The battle is over. The four adventure-seekers stand amidst a collection of corpses. The five dead mutants have a motley collection of weapons between them - three longswords, an axe, a spear and a light crossbow with 5 bolts left. "Horns" has on his person a purse containing 43 crowns, a gold ring and a silver locket.

Sprawled around the coach are the bodies of several humans, full of crossbow bolts and some of them badly hacked. A small child and two adults, man and woman, in the clothes of wealthy artisans. A man dressed in labourers gear. A young man in the robes of an acolyte of Sigmar. The coachman, his blunderbuss and shot lying next to him, his chainmail having failed to protect him. Lying partly concealed by a bush, a man in merchant's clothing.

This last provides a shock upon closer inspection. He looks just like Hans! A blood-stained letter sticks out of his clothing.


----------



## Insight (Jan 4, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Lying partly concealed by a bush, a man in merchant's clothing.
> 
> This last provides a shock upon closer inspection. He looks just like Hans! A blood-stained letter sticks out of his clothing.




Hans Glieber darts to the fallen merchant and quickly gives an examination.  "What foul manner of sorcery is this?" he asks.  Hans looks over the corpse, taking special notice of any other distinguishing marks that might give him information one way or the other about this familiar-looking dead man.

Hans deftly takes the blood-stained letter and reads it to himself.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 4, 2011)

"Shouldn't we burn the mutants and bury the dead?" Garold asks.

He puts his sword and shield down and starts to look for a means or instrument to bury the dead.

"Oh wait! What about our coach, we need to make sure everyone is okay!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2011)

The look-alike Hans has no other distinguishing features, and there's nothing that Hans can detect that suggests magic. The match isn't completely identical at closer inspection but it is uncanny nonetheless. The man is in fact carrying two letters [handout below].

Garold finds a shovel amongst the scattered items from the overturned coach - standard issue on better quality coach companies than the one you are travelling with.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 5, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim and his brother begin their grim task of disposing the dead. They are not shocked by the similarity between Hans and the unknown merchant. In fact, many human look similar to dwarf eyes.

[sblock=OOC]

Has everyone seen the letters?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Re: the letters, I think at the moment only Hans will have read the content, although the others may have noticed him reading them. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 6, 2011)

Hans will show the letters to anyone interested and literate enough to read them.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 6, 2011)

Garold takes a break from shovelling to take a look at the letters. He reads through the letters quickly, then wipes the sweat from his brow, "Hans, do you think this is an odd coincidence or is this man related to you?"


----------



## Insight (Jan 6, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> Garold takes a break from shovelling to take a look at the letters. He reads through the letters quickly, then wipes the sweat from his brow, "Hans, do you think this is an odd coincidence or is this man related to you?"




Hans looks down at the corpse.  "Possibly both.  It is an odd coincidence _at best_ and I suppose it's possible that he and I are related, but I'm not sure how.  I confess that I don't know my direct relatives all that well, but I can assure you I don't know of any that bear that striking a resemblance to me."

Hans reads the letters again.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Hopefully I've blown the handouts up to a size where you can read the writing, but if anyone needs a transcript of any of the handouts, let me know, some of them can be written in very messy handwriting, and it isn't helped by the scannign process!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim takes a longer look at the letters. "So, what you want to do? Lie to everyone and try to get an inheritance that doesn't belong to you? Is this the way humans handle such situations?"

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Gorim Grimmson*
> 
> Gorim takes a longer look at the letters. "So, what you want to do? Lie to everyone and try to get an inheritance that doesn't belong to you? Is this the way humans handle such situations?"




Hans' eyes brighten at the prospect of a huge inheritance.  "YES!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"And there are still some people who wonder why Dawi have trust issues with humans...

But as long as you not trick any dwarf, do as you want!"

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 10, 2011)

After burying the victims of the ambushed coach you return to your own coach. Phillippe stands guard with sword and pistol drawn. Gunnar and Hultz are trying to look brave as well, Gunnar still clutching his blunderbus with white knuckles.

"What 'as 'appened?" asks Phillippe. "Is it safe?" He nods towards the forest and indicates the empty traces at the front of the carriage. "Ze 'orses, zey are in ze woods somewhere. Ah sink someone needs to get zem back, _non_?"

"I'm not going back in there," says Hultz. "Who knows what's in there. Noises..." He shivers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Garogram, do you want to stay back with the coach? We others should try to get the horses back!"
Gorim suggests.

[sblock=OOC]
Maybe we should leave Garogram behind untill Padreigh (hopefully) returns.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 10, 2011)

"We should get going.  I don't want to be around here when it gets dark."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2011)

Gorim, Hans and Garold find the horses, still in harness, a short distance into the wood, grazing in a small clearing. They look up with a start as the three approach, looking skittish.

[sblock=OOC]
A Nature DC 12 will be enough to get close enough to grab the harness.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Gorim looks at the others if they want to try to get the horses. His heavy armor doesn't increase his chance for success.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 16, 2011)

"I wish my brother was here.  He is quite good with animals. They usually just bite me."

Garold steps forward slowly...

(and)

Luckily the horse allows him to approach.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2011)

Garold returns the horses to the coach, where they are re-hitched. With everyone safely on board it is time to continue with the journey.

The rest of the day is thankfully less eventful, arriving at another inn, the Seven Spokes, by nightfall. A group of Imperial Roadwardens met _en route_ take details of the ambushed coach but seem to consider the matter closed once they learn that all the mutants were destroyed.

This inn is larger than the Coach and Horses, with another three coach parties present. The noblewoman and her two companions change coaches here, as does Phillippe. However, another dwarf joins the Ratchett Lines coach, and the weasel-faced scholar also continues with the cheap option.

[sblock=OOC]
The new dwarf is played by [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], who may join in now for introductions. It's not far to Altdorf, where we could leave Padreigh's character if he's not being played (also I've assumed that Alain, Theroc's character, is still on the coach but will probably leave at Altdorf).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Gorim Grimmson form Karak Kadrin. The silent one is my brother Garogram."
Gorim formally introduces himself to the new dwarf, awaiting his introduction in return.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 17, 2011)

OOC: No stat block yet, but I'll post one soonish.

Also note that the name (according to on-line dwarven dictionary) would be something along the lines of Brother/Sacred One/Learned one Kildrak Goldenshield

"Alaghor Kildrak Gorlbarak, forger of Grimnir, of Dragonback clans, at your service. It is rare to see so many dwarves in these lands outside of human cities."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"But it is not so unusual for family to travel together, Alaghor Gorlbarak. What fate takes you to Altdorf?"
Gorim asks the other dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2011)

"The clans in the city have some trouble and required experienced smith to help them with something which they didn't want to specify over long distance. I will know more once I am there. You?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

"A human made a recruitment announcement that is maybe worth an entry into the Book of Wrath. I will ask him to elaborate."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2011)

"That is all? Must be very bad if you're willing to go all this way for an explanation. May I see the announcement?"


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2011)

Hans, with nothing to add to the dwarven conversation, nods simply to them as they continue to discuss whatever it is they're discussing.  For his part, Hans keeps an eye out for potential ambushes.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 18, 2011)

"Pleased to make your acquaintance, Master Gorlbarak. I am Garold Riechenburg, also traveling to Altdorf."

Thought tempted to greet him in Dwarven, the reception he received during his first attempts with Dawi went so poorly, Garold is afraid to try again with a stranger.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2011)

OOC: [MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION], you could use the structure of the introduction or some cultural references to reveal your deep knowledge and understanding (if you have such) of dwarven culture ( such as showing yo know the meaning of dwarven words and religious references)


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] Well, the short story is: Garold picked up some rudimentary Dawi from the town smith, who liked to swear in his native tongue.  Missing his fellow dwarves, and laughing at the human boy swearing in Dawi, the smith taught him some common phrases, nouns and verbs.  

It interested Garold a lot, so when he was at University, he tried learning more under a human professor at University.  Compared to real dwarven, Garold's is fairly rudimentary and actually would be very informal and not intricate in customs, titles, ect.  

Plus he got some negative feedback from Gorim, so he's a little hesitent to practice it now... he'll probably let some slip here and there... [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> "That is all? Must be very bad if you're willing to go all this way for an explanation. May I see the announcement?"



"Sure, Alaghor." Gorim shows him the document (ooc: it is the first post I think).


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 19, 2011)

"This is bad, to be sure, but hardly a reason to go across country to punish him. There are racists everywhere. Humans are much more varied folk then we are, I am told. But we can see what's this all about once we get there."

A bit later, when he catches the dwarves alone he asks in dwarven: "What about the rest of your companions? How do you find them?"

OOC: [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], just to make things clear(er) for those who skim-read, Alaghor is a title, not the name (not that humans would know that  )


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Maybe it was just the last incentive to move on. I worked for a human mining company. You know that there mines don't exist for long, anyway.

For the other travelers, they happen to travel in the same direction. Just ask them yourself, Alaghor."
Gorim responds to the other dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]
I didn't skim-read your post. I use it just as I would say 'Father Miller'.


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 19, 2011)

OOC: It seemed that way to me, just wanted to be sure


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 21, 2011)

*Welcome to Altdorf*

Aldorf, capital of the Empire. Within its impopsing walls stand the towers and domes of the Imperial Palace, the Temple of Sigmar and the many colleges of the University of Altdorf, all pressed in by three or four storey wood-framed houses and crammed with people from across the Empire and beyond, human and non-human alike.

The coach pulls up in the Königsplatz, a vast aquare on the northern side of the city before the steps of the imposing Rathaus. Here, coaches from Nuln, Middenheim and elsewhere all converge to disgorge their passengers.

You exit the coach to a tumult, with hawkers of all kinds rushing to take your bags and usher you to a particular inn. Cries of _"Come to the Cat and Fiddle, best food and finest beds in town!"_ and _"Angelino's! As seen in the Rough Guide to Altdorf!"_ and _"Meat pies, get yer meat pies!"_ fill the air.

Hans notices, across the milling crowds, two men stood near the Rathaus steps. They are watching him. One of them lifts his hand and scratches his left ear, an obviously deliberate action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Few know that the best piece of architecture of Altdorf is beneath our feet. Dwarfs build most of the sewer system."
Gorim declares to anyone interested..

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 21, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Hans notices, across the milling crowds, two men stood near the Rathaus steps. They are watching him. One of them lifts his hand and scratches his left ear, an obviously deliberate action.












*OOC:*


Does Hans have a sense of what this means?  Or who these guys are? 

I'll make a Streetwise check just in case (ignore if not relevant).







Hans clears his throat.  "We should secure rooms as soon as possible.  At least get out of the middle of the street, in any event.  That _Cat and Fiddle_ looks good.  I'll be getting a room there."

Keeping an eye on the men he noticed, Hans will casually stroll towards the _Cat and Fiddle_.  Hans is careful never to completely turn his back on the men.  Once inside, (assuming he makes it inside), Hans will go to the window and get a better look at the men and their position.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 24, 2011)

The two men become agitated when Hans walks away across the square, with one of them repeating the ear-scratching motion in an ever-exagerrated effect. Suddenly they see something else across the square and step into the crowd. By the time Hans is ensconced in the Cat and Fiddle, the men are nowhere to be seen, nor is there anything to suggest who or what they saw.

Meanwhile, as Garold and the dwarves follow on behind, they are accosted by the door of the Cat and Fiddle by a man with a huge beard overlying a huge belly.

"Master Garold!" he exclaims. "What a pleasant surprise!"

[sblock=Hans]
The men were obviously trying to give some kind of signal, but it isn't one that Hans recognises.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garold]
This is Josef Quartjin, a former retainer of your father. He left a couple of years ago to fulfill a long-held dream of buying a boat and travelling the waterways of the Empire. He is an old friend, and still drops by your father's estate from time to time when his travels on his barge, the Berebeli, take him there. This usually entails the consumption of quite a large amount of alcohol. Josef's passion for life is matched only by his ability to drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 26, 2011)

Garold smiles broadly after getting off the coach. Having spent a lot of time here in the last year, he is accostomed to the bustle of Altdorf but still finds it exciting and busy.

With all the commotion, Garold doesn't notice the men or the signal from across the square. (bad perception)

He comfortably follows Hans's lead to the _Cat and Fiddle_, taking in the sights and smells of the city. Garold recognizes he isn't going to be rooming at his small dormitory near the University. Alternate lodgings will be necessary.

When Josef greets him. Garold gives the large man a greeting hug and pat on the back, "Josef! It has been too long! I am sorry I missed you when you came out last season. I was here in Altdorf. How have you been? What are you doing in Altdorf? You didn't sink your barge, did you?" He is joking around with the large man.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim watches the bearded man carefully. He seems to be a good person, judging by his beard.

[sblock=OOC]
The bearded man is a human, right?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 26, 2011)

OOC: Yes, the man is human, although he does have a dwarfish look.

Josef pretends to take offence. "Sunk?! Why you little...!" he says and adopts a mock fighting pose before breaking out into a grin. "No, the old _Berebeli_'s fine. I'm just on my way through, stocking up on supplies before I head off to Bögenhafen. What brings you to Altdorf? Still studying them old books?"


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 27, 2011)

"Ah, more or less.  I mean, mostly it is interesting.  The history of the Empire, the teachings of Sigmar, things you wouldn't know without someone experienced teaching you.  For example, I just learned the sewers of this fine city were made by dwarves!"

Garold gives a sly wink to Gorim.

"But to be honest, I find the sitting part of learning so... boring!  I miss running around with my brothers.  Part of me wants to get out and explore."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 27, 2011)

Josef throws his arms open expressively.

"Well, why not join me on the _Berebeli_?" he says. "Wolmar and Gilda have their hands full with their new baby, I could use some help, even if you just come with me to Bögenhafen. Better than being cooped up in that University." He leans in conspiritorially. "I hear it's full of necromancers and demonologists anyway." He turns to the dwarves. "But forgive my manners," he says with a bow. "Are you gentlemen friends of Master Garold? Josef Quartjin at your service, sirs."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim waits for the Alaghor to reply first. But after a few moments of silence he says: "Gorim Grimmson. We just happened to travel in the same direction."

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 28, 2011)

"Alaghor Kildrak Gorlbarak" new arrival nods, but he holds back, not knowing the rules of humans in civil meetings.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2011)

Josef hesitates slightly, unsure if he has been presented with a name or if the Alaghor has spoken in Dwarven. His smile doesn't falter.

"Delighted to meet you," he says. To Gorim he adds, "Would travelling together extend to travelling to a tavern together? I see you're headed to the Cat and Fiddle here. It's not bad, but the prices are high - all the inns on the Königsplatz put their prices up for the tourists. We could grab one here, then move on. I know a bar or three that you ought to visit whilst you're here."


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 1, 2011)

"Oye, don't forget Josef, I spent last year here. There is a pub in the bottom of this pit of a hostel, Hotel Lief, that serves ale and stout so thick I couldn't stomach more than one! I swear a dwarf must make it."

Garold glances at his companions, "I do think my traveling companions and I are headed in the same direction now. Hans here seemed like he needed a drink before we move on."

"Anything I can do for ye now fortune has crossed our paths in an unusual place? How long are you in Altdorf?"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2011)

"I apologize for my silence. I wasn't sure if there is something more to introductions here. Anything interesting happening here?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"I will share a drink if someone invites me. I have sadly not the coin to indulge myself on my own pay. But it will not be considered me owning you a debt!"
Gorim makes clear. Not to much fraternization with humans, with an Alaghor next to him.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 3, 2011)

"Ha!" laughs Josef. "I'd never begrudge a man a drink. Why, I'm probably still in debt to the rest of the world in terms of buying a round, so let me start here."

Stopping for one round in the Cat and Fiddle, where Hans is staring out of the window, Josef gives you the latest news. This continues on to the next bar in Hotel Leif.

Josef is in town for a day, maybe two, whilst he supplies his barge before a trip up the Weissbruck canal to Bögenhafen. He hands you a crumpled flyer.
"This Schaffenfest they hold," he says, "a great local fair, worth a visit. I've got a bit of Reikland wine to sell, and as I was saying to Master Garold, I could use a few hands to help me. 10 shillings a day, if you're interested, or free passage if you don't know one end of a boat from the other!"

You also learn that Prince Hergard von Tasseninck, the noble who was advertising for adventurers (but not dwarves), has already left for the Grey Mountains a couple of days ago. Josef seems unconcerned. "A fool's errand, if you ask me. You don't want to go following nobles around, bunch of madmen and I'll wager more than one family has a mutant or two locked in the attic."

Some time into the evening, the door to the bar opens and a tall man in black, with a scarred face and cold eyes, enters the room and the atmosphere chills a few degrees, Everyone, Josef included, seems to hold their breath as the man saunters over to the bar and buys a bottle of brandy, which he takes to a darkened corner. Once he is ensconced, the room slowly returns to normal.

"His name is Max," says Josef. "He's got a reputation round these parts as a heartless and brutal man. Take a care not to let him see you looking at him."

[sblock=OOC]
Feel free to go back and address any of Josef's earlier points if you need more information (assuming he knows any).
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 3, 2011)

"What about the dwarves in the city? Was there any problem with them? Also, why is the lord going into the mountains? I'll bet he's planning some mischief in the mountains with which dwarves would disagree.

Are there mines or dwarven clans in your mountains?"

He studies dark man that arrived, nodding after the warning not to look at him. He doesn't need or want trouble with local bullies.

"Could you give me the direction to dwarven quarter in the city?" he asks of Josef


----------



## Insight (Feb 3, 2011)

Hans studies all of this and says nothing.  He is content to watch for now.  He is on the lookout for anyone flashing signs at him or taking anything other than a cursory interest in him.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 4, 2011)

"You'll mostly find the dwarves over to the east of Königsplatz", says Josef. "There's a little spot here between the University and the merchant's district where all the streets have names like Silberstrasse, Kupferstrasse, Eisengasse; you get the idea." He shrugs into his beer. "I've not heard of them raising complaints about this Prince von Tasseninck. I heard his little expedition was something to do with goblins but, like I say, nobles." He taps the side of his head. "I couldn't tell you if there are dwarf mines in the Grey Mountains, my friend. I know there's some up Delfgruber way, but I know the rivers, not the mountains."

Just then, two young men enter the bar dressed in highly expensive, fashionable (and slightly ridiculous) clothing. They are followed by four large brutish men who keep an eye on the other bar patrons.

"I saay Tarquin!" says on of the young dandies in the high nasal tones of a young rake-about-town. "What a simply chaarming little establishment."

"Positively reeks of ...  ambience, Rupert old boy," says the other, and they collapse into snorts and giggles of drunken laughter. Josef rolls his eyes and gives a heavy sigh as the men stagger for the bar. This doesn't seem to be the first place they've been tonight.

The two of them are soon guzzling more ale. One of them turns and points at your table. 

"Look Tarkers! A beardy convention!"

"Ugh! Dwarves! How frightful." They stagger over. "Shouldn't you be counting your money, stumpy?" The one called Rupert stumbles drunkenly, and some of his ale slops onto Gorim's shoulder. It _might_ have been an accident, but it provokes more inane giggling from the two rakes.

[sblock=OOC]
The outfit is something like:





[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2011)

Kildrak rolls his eyes at unsubtle prodding then makes the face at 'stumpy'.

"What is frightful is that you're able to dress into discarded gypsy cloches and think you look fancy instead of funny. Why don't you go and drink yourselves stupid somewhere else. If you cannot hold your liquor, you shouldn't be drinking. Children."

Intimidate; History (1d20-1=1, 1d20+5=22) - history to notice anything that would give a hint as to nobleman identity and/or importance.

I had sharper words, but at abyssmal roll I molyfied it so it better reflects it's non-intimidating nature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"I'm very displeased with your show of ridicule for the dawi race!"
Gorim says, his formal threat loosing much of it's bite in the translation.

[sblock=OOC]
*Intimidate*: 1d20 - 1 = 6

We must be the least intimidating dwarfs in the city.
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2011)

His hands under the table, Hans slowly and carefully draws a dagger.  Just in case.









*OOC:*


I'm gonna make a Stealth check for this.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 6, 2011)

Garold stands up immediately, red in the face.

"You dare insult these honorable dwarves! You act the role of trash, despite your fancy rags!"

He waves his arms to indicate the bar at large, "See what we have here everyone, nothing but fancy rats!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 7, 2011)

The two nobles don't seem too abashed by the threats and insults sent their way; instead they burst into a fit of giggles, but they do step behind their bodyguards.

Max, the man in black, suddenly pushes his chair back and saunters over to the table. The nobles smirk, but the rest of the room goes quiet, with people nearby edging away from your table. The halfling waiter scurries under a table in the corner.

"I'd watch your manners if I were you, pea brain," says Max. You realise he is addressing Garold.

OOC: re: unintimidating dawrves. Well, we could say that it is because these two rakes are too drunk, rich or stupid to feel fear 

[sblock=Kildrak]
One of the men is wearing a clasp for his half-cloak with a heraldic device on it, but you don't recognise it as any particularly important noble family.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hans]
You've seen this kind of scam before. Chances are Max has been paid to pick a fight, probably for the entertainment of these drunk posh-boys.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2011)

Hans' eyes dart between the nobles, their bodyguards, and Max.  He gives a wry smile.

The former jailer knows all too well the folly of falling into a trap set by people with ill intentions.  Hans carefully draws his mace from its belt loop and places it across his lap.









*OOC:*


Another Stealth check for this.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 9, 2011)

Garold turns to look at the man. He is still very angry with the treatment of the dwarves.

"This is no business of yours. Take your seat, _sir_." It is clear from his tone, that he doesn't consider the man in black worthy of the title.

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 
Second Wind: Not Used  AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2011)

OOC: Sorry about the slow response - busy workload, now thankfully lifted for a while.

The man in black actually takes a step back. He glares silently at Garold for a moment, then his face breaks into a mirthless grin.

"A bold one, eh?" he says. "Fancy your chances against me, do you, _boy_?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"No one needs to fight for me. I can defend my honor myself!"
Gorim says, flexing his muscles, one hand already on his hammer.

[sblock=OOC]
 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2011)

"Leave your hammer alone. Let them decide where this will go. " the priest stands between humans, pulling at Gorim's hand, unconcerned that his side is exposed to the dark man. He talks as if he wasn't even there, but as if he looks from safe distance. "See. They even got local bully on their side since they are too weak and drunk to fight themselves. I hope they pay you afterwards, boy" ... it's not clear because of the lack of inflection whether dwarven priest uses same word simply because he copies the style of speech or he understands what it means ... "as you'll need it for the temple. Now, leave us to drink in peace or suffer the consequences. Nobody stands between a dwarf and his ale."

He turns toward the merchant "I apologize if our presence inconveniences you, I heard there are these kind of people in the city, I just didn't realize the extent of it. You may want to step back if this turns any uglier. And try to keep those drunken sots out of the fight, they might get hurt."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2011)

OOC: I was a little thrown by "merchant". I assume you mean Josef?

IC:

The man in black's hand goes to his sword hilt when Gorim reaches for his hammer. 

"You'd best listen to your friend, stumpy," he says, indicating Kildrak. "You be good little dwarves and sit there and drink your ale while me and the boy sort this out." He steps up to Garold again and pokes him in the chest with a finger. "If he's man enough, that is."

Josef is surprised when Kildrak addresses him, startling him out of his tense posture. "Oh, er, right," he says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Alaghor, is this a test for my patience? I hope you know what you do."
Gorim says his hand moving away from his hammer... slowly.

[sblock=OOC]
 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 14, 2011)

RUNESTATE: Protection: all adjacent allies have DR 2

"Oh, no. It wasn't a test. It was an attempt to show that idiot which race has more brains. Now, since he said stumpy again against my warning, I'm all for showing him which race has more brawns too."

Blacksmith turns toward the man in black, jabbing his finger in mans chest similar to what he did to Garold  only with more force, pushing the man with each sentence.
"You, longshanks, you were told not to say 'stumpy' again or I'll cut you to size. Now, apologize or this WILL get serious."

[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Draw hammer - no weapons in a bar fight
Standard: Word of diminishment +6 vs AC; 1d10+4; on hit, target has -3 to damage rolls TENT; also on hit, deal additional 3 cold damage (forgeborn power)
Standard: Bull rush +4 vs Fort
[/sblock]

OOC: should we roll or you're rolling [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim tosses swing at the man-in-black.

[sblock=OOC]

I use invisible castle because the forum roller gives sometimes 'funny' results for damage rolls with minimum rolls.

Edit: I changed my action (as the post above had)

shall I keep my d20 roll or roll new?

move: adjacent to Kildrak and MIB, if possible.
standard: unarmed attack, mark the MIB.

old action:

Brash strike (1d20+9=20, 2d6.minroll(2)+7=16) vs AC. Gorim also marks and gives combat advantage.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm having a hard time picturing the situation here.  Can we get a basic diagram of where everyone is?

Also, are we rolling initiative or going with a surprise round here?  Init rolled

Since Hans isn't really looking for a fight, he will most likely delay.  If it seems like he can get a shot in on someone with a flank or something, or if real weapons are drawn, or if he is attacked, Hans will respond with his weapons.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2011)

OOC: Neurotic, I don't mind. You can roll (with IC or the ENworld roller) if you like, I reserve the right for the usual checks without an obvious outcome, but you can roll attacks etc. if you like.

Insight - roll initiative. Max was trying to start a fight, and I think you all were ready for one, so no surprise round. Will try to get a map up tomorrow, the one with the adventure lacks any useful detail.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 15, 2011)

Garold starts to respond, "We better take this..."  When the man insults the dwarves again and fisticuffs ensues "...outside..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 16, 2011)

The dwarves move into action, chairs fall and the man in black gives a mirthless grin. Time seems to slow for Garold as he sees Kildrak and Gorim clench their fists and start towards the man in black.

[sblock=OOC]
Map attached, starting positions based on what I could fathom from earlier actions. Only Hans has any weapons to hand, hidden under the table. Hopefully you should all be identifiable from speech colour and initial. Q and R are the nobles, B are their bodyguards. Xs are other staff and patrons. There is a balcony above the pillared area.

If you need to identify squares on the grid, assume that numbering starts in the top left, with A to M horizontally and 1 to 13 downwards.

*Initiative order*:

Garold
Hans
Max
Kildrak
Gorim

I've assumed Garogram is somewhere else to save time. Those of you who've already posted actions can choose again if you like, otherwise I'll work with what you gave me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Edited because of the post below (Gorim has the lower ini). Gorim will do nothing, but assume a defensive stance (or whatever this is called in 4e).
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 16, 2011)

I was trying to avoid throwing the first punch so they cannot say we started it. Hopefully my bull-rush will put Max out of reach. But if Gorim attacked, have at them!

"No, Gorim, stay out of this. I'll teach this curr a lesson he won't forget. Unless of course, he apologizes RIGHT NOW!"

Intimidate (1d20-1=2) - do I have flowers in my hair or something?! Hopefully, in combat I'll get better rolls.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 16, 2011)

Garold uses the ruckus of rising voices to give Hans a signal to move. Garold is hoping the thug is astounded by how fast Hans is by his side. Almost as in tandom, Hans shifts behind Max as Garold attempts to level him with a punch.

[sblock=actions] Free (at initiative): Battlefront shift: Hans shifts 3 squares to next to Max.
Standard: Wolf Pack Tactics: Hans shifts to opposite Garold, flanking Max. Rolls coming.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 
Second Wind: Not Used AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


If we're not wanting to go to weapons, Hans is extremely limited here.  All of his at-wills and other powers have weapon requirements (he cannot use them unarmed even).  All I can really do is have him make a melee basic attack with combat advantage.

So he doesn't have to switch back to weapons later, Hans is going to hang onto the weapons he already has drawn.  At this point, he is using them for defensive purposes only.  I figure the pommel of his dagger is as good as an unarmed attack.







Hans flips the dagger in his hand around to strike Max with the pommel.  "I guess some people need to be _told_ when to leave well enough alone."

EDIT: GHETTO CRIT!


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] I just realized that I mistook my spot with Gorim's spot!  Darn! A simple fix would be to walk my guy next to max (spot H7 next to Kildrak) and punch and still move Hans to flank with Gorim instead of me.  My attack would be reduced to 15 without the flanking bonus. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 18, 2011)

OOC: Okay, things got a bit confused there, plus I had to look up some rules, but I think this is right.

Garold and Hans pummel the man in black, but he takes the blows with a grim smile on his face.

"Two against one, eh? Can't fight like real men?". He lays a savage flurry of fists and elbows at Garold. Kildrak attempts to shove Max, but the man in black is ready for him and braces against the dwarf's attack.

"Now you need _three_?"

[sblock=OOC]
*Garold* unarmed strike hits for 8 damage
*Hans* unarmed strike hits for 7 damage
*Max* Villain's Menace on Garold, hits for 8 damage
*Kildrak* Bull Rush on Max, 11+4=15 vs. Fortitude, fails.
*Gorim* - stated action was to take total defence, although you can change this if you like as it is now you initiative count.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*



Neurotic said:


> ...
> 
> "No, Gorim, stay out of this. I'll teach this curr a lesson he won't forget. Unless of course, he apologizes RIGHT NOW!"
> ...





"As you wish, Alaghor." Gorim says. But he will act, if the priest falls.

[sblock=OOC]

full defense

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2011)

May I suggest this set of rules for 4e combat?


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 18, 2011)

"You, _sir_, started a fight with a table of people who do not back down to threats and bullying. We stand firm against such villainous behavior. Feel free to run at any point." Garold raises his clenched hands, centering himself, ready to continue the fight.

[sblock=actions] Free: Talking
Standard: Second Wind. +6 HP and +2 defenses TENT.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: +2 defenses TENT
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 23/25 Surges: 7/8 Surge Value: 6 
Second Wind: _Used_ AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 23, 2011)

RUNESTATE: PROTECTION: all adjacent allies gain DR 2

"Garold, Hans, let him be. I'll teach him a lesson, there is no need for the rest of you to involve yourselves."

"Let's see what you've got, curr!"
says the dwarven smith swinging his arms. It's not clear whether that was flourish invitation to hit him or attempt at the punch, but Garold almost gets clipped by flailing arm.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Word of dimishment vs AC; damage (1d20+4=5, 1d4+4=6) - my streak of terrible rolls continues, still being least intimidating dwarf on the world
[/sblock]


OOC: [MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION], please shift out, villain's menace is dangerous power since I need to hit him every time AND you need to be adjacent to me just to neutralize it's damage bonus. Let me try this on my own. If it goes downhill, you can all jump in. I'm hoping he's targeting Garold specifically for some reason and he'll withdraw and try later.


----------



## Insight (Feb 23, 2011)

Hans continues his assault with the pommel of his dagger.









*OOC:*


Standard Action: Melee Basic Attack (Unarmed) with flank (combat advantage).

Note: Hans has Resist 2 all from the Runepriest's runestate.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 23, 2011)

It isn't that you didn't notice the high elf sitting a table back. You are fairly certain he has been with you the entire way, starting with the inn where you joined the coach for Altdorf. But high elves have a peculiar way about them; they rarely draw attention to themselves unless they desire it. And so it seems attention is desired now as the high elf stands to his feat, brandishing an orb that glows with intense energy within.

"It is high time this foolishness ended!" he cries, as a wave of energy, invisible and yet palpable, blasts towards Max and the giddy nobles behind him bringing a sudden dizziness upon them.









*OOC:*


Aaryn is going to cast sleep upon Max, the nobles, and their bodyguards, hoping that this will put them. According to the map it looks like I can target them all with sleep's burst 2 effect.

If there are some sort of laws against using magic in the city I will have to change my action. History check to see if I know that.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 23, 2011)

Also will be using my orb of imposition to give Max a -2 penalty to his saving throw if the sleep spell hit him.

[sblock=powers available]
AP-1
E-fey step, icy terrain, second wind
D-healing word, sleep[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2011)

OOC: According to my reading of the rules for area burst effects, you could either get the nobles plus bodyguards, _or_ Max plus the other PCs (Max is the grey "M"), unless there's a line of effect thing that I'm missing. 

As far as you are aware, the law would be fairly lenient about the use of _sleep_. Summonings and charms are a different matter.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: According to my reading of the rules for area burst effects, you could either get the nobles plus bodyguards, _or_ Max plus the other PCs (Max is the grey "M"), unless there's a line of effect thing that I'm missing.




By the map if he sets burst 2 between X and B he would only get PC if WalkingDad is still where indicated (which I believe he isn't, he shifted out on Kildrak's request, right?). He would get all enemies and two patrons. Burst 2 is 5x5 squares, not 2x2 (that would be blast)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gorim could surely have shifted away, but I never posted that action. But I'm fine with getting hit by the sleep spell.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Burst 2 is 5x5 squares, not 2x2 (that would be blast)




OOC: Ah, okay, thanks. (Don't know what was wrong with "10 ft. radius" grumble grumble).

Over by the door, the nobles and their bodyguards suddenly become woozy and sluggish. One of the nobles and one of the bodyguards start to collapse. They are carried from the bar by their remaining colleagues (well, the two bodyguards still up do the carrying, one each. The other noble is the first to stagger from the bar).

Max falls unconscious to the floor.

It seems like everyone in the bar lets out a collective sigh of relief.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2011)

"Thank you for your help, this prevented what could be ugly fight."
Kildrak nods toward the mage.

He then lifts Max on his hands carrying him carefuly like a babe. Until he gets to the door where he unceremoniously dumps him into hind alley with the rest of refuse.

Coming back, he dusts off his hands and calls out "Round on me!" before turning toward the elf


----------



## Insight (Feb 25, 2011)

Hans slips his dagger and mace back into their respective sheath and belt loop.  "Indeed," he says.  "I could do with a drink after that."  He looks down at the unconscious Max.  "Next time, I'll be introducing ya to my mace."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2011)

"No, master Dwarf," says the barman to Kildrak, "These drinks are on the house!"


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 25, 2011)

"Nicely done, Sir" Garold addresses the high elf mage.

"My name is Garold Reichenberg.  Would you like to join us at our table?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 25, 2011)

Aaryn does not smile, elves rarely do so unless singing or dancing, but it is clear he is quite pleased with himself. One might say he were beaming with pride.

With a look to Garold, Aaryn gives a slight and slow nod indicating his acceptance of the human warlord's proposal. He carefully replaces his orb into a pocket in his robes, hiding his magical power for now, before stepping over to the table. He says nothing, but sits down and folds his hands upon his lap.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim leans forward and lowers his voice so that only the others on the table can hear his words:
"No pun to the ones at the table, but say, elf, why do you to work for humans?" Gorim asks.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2011)

"Between dwarves, it is customary to introduce oneself when you meet. I am Kildrak Gorlbarakl. What's your name?"
After getting introduction out of the way he asks the elf
"Did you have trouble with racism here? I'm trying to see things their way, but failing."


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 26, 2011)

The elf looks meekly around at the others before tilting his head ever so slightly in what you can only assume is a shrug and says, "Aaryn d'Alcor. I solve..." his voice trails off as he looks over towards the recovering nobles, "problems."

He then takes a very small sip of his wine and sets the glass back upon the table.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 26, 2011)

"Well, you did good jobe back there. Now what say you we change the scenery before these recover fully?" priest motions toward the nobles.
"We may visit dwarven quarter, there are problems to be solved and then we're free to join you on your barge, master Josef."


----------



## Insight (Feb 26, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> "Well, you did good jobe back there. Now what say you we change the scenery before these recover fully?" priest motions toward the nobles.
> "We may visit dwarven quarter, there are problems to be solved and then we're free to join you on your barge, master Josef."




"Aye," Hans replies.  "Those nobles aren't gonna like bein' shown up.  We'd better find another drinkin' hole."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Yes, the dwarven quarter seems a nice place to be to avoid racism... towards dwarfs, at least." Gorim confirms.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 27, 2011)

Aaryn gulps down his wine, clearly dissatisfied at having to finish his drink so quickly, but nevertheless clearly resigned to the reality of the situation. He gets up, straightens his robes, and leads the way to the dwarven quarter, being rather intimately familiar with the city himself.









*OOC:*


I can take 10 on History for a 22, which should be more than enough to know a safe haven and fine drinking hole for dwarves (as well as elves) in the dwarven quarter. This is of course assuming dwarves and elves generally get along in this setting, which may not be the case, in which event, he merely chooses the establishment that is least likely to make a fuss about elves. Once we arrive, Aaryn will select a table, sit down, and open his spellbook.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 28, 2011)

Garold agrees completely with the plan to relocate.  People like Max do not like to be bested.  He'll likely return with allies.

"Friends, what do you think of us traveling with Master Josef?"

[sblock=ooc] I am very not sure the direction the noble left nor the direction that Josef is traveling.  I was hoping they were the same.  I'll edit post if I could be corrected. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2011)

*Later That Same Evening...*

Much later, business concluded and introductions made, the group heads back through the dark city streets of Altdorf to Josef's barge. Aaryn's keen elven hearing and Hans' attunement to dark city streets both tell them the same thing - somebody is following the group.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm moving the action forward in time, but feel free to RP and further introductions from earlier. In the previous bar, the nobles staggered off down the street with help from their bodyguards. Max was dumped outside by Kilgarak, and was gone by the time you left.

As for elves and dwarves, I don't recall any historical resentment in the setting, I think the main source of conflict is differing cultural standards but I could imagine a "demihumans bar" existing in Altdorf where elves, dwarves and halflings all mingle happily. The attitude of the general populace would probably akin to that towards a gay bar - some like the cosmopolitan mix, some are indifferent, some dislike it for being full of "them".
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2011)

Realizing that the group is likely being followed, Hans recommends splitting up and meeting again at the barge.  This should make life difficult for the pursuer(s) and hopefully easier for the group to lose whomever is following.









*OOC:*


I'd like to have Hans make a Streetwise check to see if he knows a good way to do this.  Presumably, said check would give Hans two good routes to get from the dwarf area to the docks.

EDIT: Looks like I critted Altdorf in the face!


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2011)

OOC: It's probably time I added the map of Altdorf. I reckon on the dwarf district on being somewhere between areas 1, 5 and 6. The exact layout isn't really important, but it's nice to know. Hans has no problem working out some routes to follow.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2011)

So, no side adventures or additional quests for my backstory of dwarven trouble? Aww!


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2011)

OOC: Well, I have to admit I wasn't sure exactly what it involved. Rest assured there are plenty of chances to become involved in the problems of dwarves in the campaign.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 28, 2011)

At the suggestion of going along in Josef's barge, the high elf Aaryn seems to go into thought. He closes his spellbook and clasps his hands together, as he often does, to show that he is in deep contemplation. It does not take him long to weigh his options. Within a few moments, he looks up and says merely, "Yes."

Later, when Aaryn notices the group is being followed, he stops for a very brief moment, just long enough to form a thought, then whirls about quickly and decisively. With a mere wave of his hand he conjures up a ball of bright light before the follower and states loudly, "I dislike subterfuge. Reveal yourself!"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: I like this guy  More dwarven then dwarves


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2011)

By the elf's light spell, the figure appears as an ordinary-looking townsperson dressed in typical lower-middle class clothing. Hans recognises him as one of the people who was trying to signal in the Königsplatz.

The man suddenly says "Hnhk!" and throws himself face down onto the cobbles. Something is sticking out of his back.

OOC: He's about 20 ft. away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Snipers?" Gorim asks as he readies his weapon and looks for possible hiding places.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception is only +2

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2011)

Gorim sees plenty of suspicious-looking dark alleys, overlooking windows and roof eaves, but no sign of anyone hiding in them. Not only is it a dark night with both moons young and hidden by cloud, too make matters worse a mist is drifting in from the river.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 1, 2011)

Aaryn rushes over to the body of the man and drags him into an enclosed alley, such that it would be impossible to hit them with ranged weapons without being directly overhead. He then tries to help revive the man as best he can to question him.[sblock=If the man can be revived]"Who do you work for and why are you following us? Tell me and I will heal your wounds." Assuming the man cooperates, he will use healing word to grant the man a healing surge. Otherwise...[/sblock][sblock=If the man is dead]Aaryn quickly returns to his party and indicates they should hasten to the barge.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2011)

Kildrak is just a step behind the lef, but he doesn't make any demands if the man is alive, sketching a rune that shortly glows green and gold before settling over the man. Small motes of light hit every one of his companions, shortly protecting them from harm.

OOC: everyone within 5 squares gets +1 to all defenses and DR 2 if adjacent. The man gets the surge


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 1, 2011)

Garold draws his sword and equips his shield.  He jogs over next to Kildrak and crouches down, trying to use his shield for cover.


----------



## Insight (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


From the trajectory of whatever projectile is jutting from the man's back, can Hans tell which direction our mysterious sniper might be?







Hans ducks for cover for now.  He draws a dagger when safely amongst the shadows.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim moves to the other dwarf's side, ready to protect him, if needed..

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2011)

The man is quite dead, killed instantly by the crossbow bolt protruding from his back. Hans reckons that it was shot from street level, from somewhere behind. There are several alleys, doorways or even windows that it might have come from, but there is no sign of anyone back there. There are no further shots.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Who is this? Dis anyone of you knew him?" Gorim asks a bit confused. Humans are really crazy...

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 2, 2011)

"We should call the guards. This is murder."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Yes... and the non-humans will be the primary suspects." Gorim responds grimly, still not sure the situation is save.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 2, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> The man is quite dead, killed instantly by the crossbow bolt protruding from his back. Hans reckons that it was shot from street level, from somewhere behind. There are several alleys, doorways or even windows that it might have come from, but there is no sign of anyone back there. There are no further shots.




Realizing that he will not have to climb any time soon, Hans draws his mace and dagger and tries to find a good hiding spot.









*OOC:*


Making a Stealth check to become hidden.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 2, 2011)

The elf is slow to act, as always, but after pondering the issue, decides to speak. "If we alert the guard, we might at least learn who this man is, which is more than we have to go on right now."








*OOC:*


I will also attempt a History check to determine how a situation like this is likely to be handled by local law enforcement. I.e. will they take it seriously or brush in under the rug?


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 3, 2011)

Garold keeps his eyes down the street, watching for any signs of movement.  However, he can't make anything out of the shadows.

"Easy gents, I'm not sure we're alone," Garold glances down at the body, "We have to alert the authorities.  Can you see if he has any identifying papers on him?"

Garold tries to recall where a magistrate office might be near the docks, but he never spent time in this district when he was in Altdorf last year.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Another dead human killed in a dirty human ally, most likely by another human. Why should we care? By my luck, the local law is corrupt anyway." Gorim mutters.

[sblock=OOC]
Please ignore his opinion. I think we need to investigate this for the adventure, but Gorim hasn't the same opinion 

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't worry about that, WD. Aaryn has every intention of following up on this. He doesn't like loose ends.






Aaryn looks coldly at Gorim, his eyes speak of begrudging respect for the dwarf's opinion, but an inner urging seems to drive him towards a wiser path. He says nothing to Gorim, but looks directly at him and shifts his head from side to side ever so slightly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaryn has no reason to believe that the law in Altdorf would be anything other than on the level. Although Garold doesn't know of anywhere nearby to find a member of the City Watch, he does know that they can be found at the Rathaus, back on Königstplatz. The man has no identification on him. His purse contains a few coins, and he carries a simple dagger (not unusual, pretty much everyone has a knife, used mainly for eating or to denote status).


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2011)

"We need to do this right. If we're watched and try to leave, I bet there will be witnesses to say we're the culprits. Unless this is really just a random act of violence. Regardless, I say we find a representative of the law and give this into their hands. Does anyone know where we could find one? Just call out? Send a runner? What?"

The priest looks around and even walks to look out of the alley to try to spot a guard, street urchin which could be paid or possibly a watcher.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"As you wish. But I think there will be trouble anyway..." Gorim mutters.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2011)

Once Hans believes that he is safely hidden, he will sneak in the direction of where the shot came from.  Hans is also interested in the general area of where this happened, to see if there are good places where the shooter may be hiding or an escape route the shooter may have used.









*OOC:*


Another Stealth check.  Also, a Streetwise check, if that's OK.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaryn crosses his arms as he overlooks the situation then speaks slowly and with determination. "We split. Some stay. Some to the Watch. I shall go."







*OOC:*


Aaryn will use History to determine the location of the nearest Watch station and make haste that direction, assuming one or two of his companions come along. He wants to get this over with as quickly as possible.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 5, 2011)

Garold blurts out, "Slow down guys!  We're not even sure we are alone now.  If two or three of us split up now, they will be easier targets.  If whoever shot this poor bloke thought they could take us together, they would have tried already.

"If we split up, we'll make their job easier.

"We have to keep together to prevent being picked off independently!  Shoot thats how we took down the orc raiders, divide and conquer.  This guy doesn't look too heavy, I say we carry him to the Rathaus and report it then.  I can carry him."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Yes, carry a dead man around will be really non-suspicious. Why don't we keep him here as we go? Worst thing that could happen is that no one beliefs there was a murder..." Gorim suggests.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 5, 2011)

"No carrying. We either stay and find someone to call it in or go and risk everything is cleaned up. Or worse, we're stopped as guilty party who tried to run away. We need a messanger. Hans, your whole leg is showing."

OOC: [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], would it be possible to find someone and pay him to get the guards? Did Kildrak see suitable candidate (urchin, beggar, anyone) when he looked?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


For the record, I am okay with splitting the party while we are in the middle of town for something as simple as alerting the guards of the situation. Either way, Aaryn is headed to the guards and if he bumps into any unexpected dangerous situations he will flee. Having someone skilled in Streetwise for this to use back alleys and such to help avoid notice would be useful as Aaryn's Streetwise check is unlikely to help much. But I will give it a try.






"Carry him or don't. I am going," Aaryn says as he darts off towards the nearest guard stations.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 6, 2011)

"Wait!" Kildrak sighs at the elf's dissapearance.
"Fool elf! Clansmen, we need to prepare for the possibility that all this was elaborate ruse to get us here. Not likely, but still. Hans, can you follow him and make sure he's on the level?"

OOC: For the record, airwalkrr, while I appreciate roleplaying the character, I usually try to do it with group concensus. This can be the city, but we're as good as in dungeon in deserted backstreets. That said, good presentation of haughty elf


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 6, 2011)

Hans finds the alley where he thinks the crossbow bolt must have been fire from, but there is no one there, nor any useful sign that he can see. The only person Kildrak finds out and about at this time of night is a figure slumped in a doorway stinking of unwashed clothes and rotgut liquor. As its (his?) only response is "Wazza? Fuggeringerroffum.. um." before falling back into sleep (stupor?), there's not much chance of getting help from that quarter.

So Garold and the dwarves wait with the body until eventually Aaryn returns with a couple of watchmen in tow. The watchmen don't seem in much of a hurry.

"This him?" asks one of them, pointing to the body. He kneels to examine it and gives a sigh of frustration. "Guess we'd better get him to the morgue," he says with a hint of annoyance. "And you lot had better come with us. We'll need statements."

"And here's me hoping to knock off early," says his partner as the two of them lift the body between them.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2011)

Aaryn, not being one for words, but also possessing the patience of a true elf silently complies with the guards. He does however pass his hand through the air as if tossing off a bit of unwanted garbage and instantly the corpse reeks less of death and smells more of pine. The journey to the watch station is suddenly quite a bit more tolerable.








*OOC:*


Cast prestidigitation to remove the scent of death from the corpse and replace it with that of fresh pine trees.






At the watch station, Aaryn provides brief and simple statements and only when prompted. Generally one word answers. His vocabulary could seem to consist of only the words "Yes," "No," and "Perhaps."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim answers grumbling the questions.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 7, 2011)

Garold mumbles to himself about bad tactics after the elf traipses off.

He complies with the guards directive and answers the questions honestly.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2011)

Kildrak is calm, answering any questions fully and describing their intentions at being out at such late hour (going to the boat). He bears the questioning stoically, without complaint, his hours at the forge teaching him that some things cannot be rushed.


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2011)

With no luck finding a trail to follow, Hans tries to hide from the guards.









*OOC:*


Stealth check to become hidden.  Critted them in the face.  =)







Once the guards have taken the rest of his companions away, Hans will try to follow the group back to whichever guard station they were taken.  Hans will reconnoiter the place, looking for possible routes inside, just in case his companions need to be broken out.









*OOC:*


Not sure how to handle this.  I'll roll a Streetwise check.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 7, 2011)

After much questioning the watch are satisified that there is no connection between the dead man and the group.

"You probably got mixed up in underworld business," says Watchman Stark. "There's a bit of trouble lately with Tileans moving in on the local boys."

"Do you think the dead guy looks a bit Tilean?" Watchman Erde asks his compatriot, who shrugs.

"Dunno, but crossbows, that's a Tilean weapon," he replies. Stark turns to the group. "You are free to go, gentlemen," he says. "Sorry for any inconvenience."

Meanwhile, outside, Hans gets the uncomfortable feeling of being watched, but the streets are deserted, apart from the rats.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


What time is it? Should the characters look for a place to sleep? Does Josef suggest something?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2011)

Aaryn thinks to himself about the term "Tilean."

Edit: Geez the dice have been hating me recently.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 7, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]
It's some time in the small hours of the morning. Josef has offered for you to sleep on his barge. Aaryn knows that Tileans come from Tilea, a nation of warring city-states, merchants and artists, to the south. Also, any Italian stereotyping you can think of.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Having no funds, Gorim accepts Josef's kind offer for housing.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 8, 2011)

Hans will also accept the offer to stay on the houseboat.  He finds this a good place to "hide out" for the time being and an easily defensible place in case someone decides to "investigate" us further.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2011)

At Josef's barge, Aaryn is fairly straightforward and to the point. "Tileans," he begins slowly, "What do you know of them?" After hearing what Josef has to say, he begins his meditative trance on the deck of Josef's ship, preferring to be outdoors.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 9, 2011)

Garold is quite happy to stay on Joseph's barge.  He is interested in Joseph's response to Aaryn's question.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 10, 2011)

"Not much," says Josef. "They make good wine and lousy beer. I had heard that some Tilean racketeers had pretty much taken over the black market down in Kemperbad. There's a big duty on Marienburg brandy, see, so there's plenty of money to be made in a bit of smuggling. Don't see why that should bother us, though. All my cargo's legit." He winks at Garold. "For a change!"

"Anyway, we'll be off to Bogenhafen at daybreak, so we'll leave these crazy Altdorfers behind."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim looks suspiciously at Josef.
"Never said I wanted to leave Altdorf. I still need to get an answer from a certain noble."

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 10, 2011)

Josef looks a little confused.

"What noble is that, Master Gorim? Not those two from last night? They ain't worth the bother."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorim shows Josef the parchment with the job-offer for non-dwarfs. "This one!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Gorim shows Josef the parchment with the job-offer for non-dwarfs. "This one!"



Aaryn nods slowly and silently.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2011)

"Von Tasseninck?" Now Josef looks really confused. "I thought I mentioned him when we met? Did I not? Well, what with one thing and another this evening perhaps it slipped my mind. He's gone. Left the city a couple of days ago, when I arrived. There was this big parade of horsemen, off on some mission to kill orks or somesuch, so I heard. Crazy, most of these nobles. 'Cept the Reichenbergs, of course," he adds with a hasty glance at Garold.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 11, 2011)

"You did mention it. And as it seems dwarven quarter is quiet at present, I'm free to go with you. I'll come back at some point to check again. And who knows, we find that noble at the party."

OOC: maybe think of some minor sidequest for Kildrack from dwarven quarter?


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 11, 2011)

"Aye, I agree with Father Kildrack. We may be able to meet Prince von Tasseninck on the road.  I am all for helping my friend Joseph."


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2011)

Aaryn shows a slight change of countenance. You believe you see his upper lip curl just a bit. "I am satisfied," he says, then departs to the edge of the upper deck where he pulls out a pipe and begins to smoke.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Oh, I remember know you said that Jodef...

Fine Garold, I have nothing better to do anyway."

[sblock=OOC]
Did I miss an adventure hook?

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


It seems to me the original adventure hook or seed as it were was just a ruse to get us to town so we could meet up with Josef and join his barge. Perhaps we meet the nobleman somewhere down the road. Cue ominous music.


----------



## Insight (Mar 11, 2011)

Hans moves to the edge of the barge's deck facing the river.  "I'm all for moving on," he says.  "Seems that someone may be following us and I'm not all that interested in them catching up."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: There is a fair amount of bait-and-switch that goes on in this adventure, less as the campaign as a whole. Also, don't forget that Bögenhafen is where the dead man who looked like Hans was heading to collect his inheritance.

Josef and Wolmar cast off the _Berebeli_, and set sail out of Altdorf. As the barge moves out into the middle of the river, Hans thinks he catches sight of a man with red hair and a beard, watching. He has a crossbow slung across his back. When he spots that he has been spotted, the red-bearded man vanishes into a side alley.

Josef takes the Weißbruck canal, a fairly new canal connecting the Rivek Reik at Altdorf with the River Bögen at Weißbruck. The Weiß family have made a lot of money from their mines at Delfgrüber, and this is a private waterway primarily created to transport their ore more easily to the capital. Josef pays a toll at the first lock, and the canal takes three days to travel.

Whilst travelling, the group is given lodgings under a tarpaulin rigged up on deck, although Josef offers floorspace in the cramped cabins for those who prefer. His crew are a young couple, Gilda and Wolmar, who have a young baby, Elsa. They know Garold, having worked with Josef since he set up as a bargee.

There is only one village en route on the canal, Schläfebild, where you hear rumours that a young nobleman got himself killed in a bar fight a few nights back in Altdorf, and that the watch are looking for a group of dwarves and an elf, who were apparently implicated in another suspicious death the same night.  No-one seems to put two and two together, though, with the non-human crewmembers of the _Berebeli_.

On the third night out of Altdorf, the _Berebeli_ leaves the canal and arrives at Weißbruck, on the banks of the River Bögen. As Josef is making her fast, Hans sees the red-bearded man again, watching from the door of the Trumpet Inn nearby. Once again, the man ducks inside once he notices that he has been seen, revealing the crossbow slung across his back as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]
Moving things along. We could assume that Garogram is waiting in Altdorf, perhaps dealing with some things for Kildrack. If his player returns, well, Altdorf is right in the middle of the area for this campaign and, suffice to say, that isn't the last you've seen of it.

As for a dwarf sub-plot, there are plenty of options, I'll see if I can work it in as a mission for Kildrak.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 16, 2011)

When Hans notices the bearded man for a second time, Aaryn turns to him with a cold glare and asks "Friend or enemy?"


----------



## Insight (Mar 16, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> When Hans notices the bearded man for a second time, Aaryn turns to him with a cold glare and asks "Friend or enemy?"




Hans turns to the shore.  "That's the man who shot our friend back in Altdorf.  Not sure whether he's friend or foe.  I guess we'll find out when he catches up to us."


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 20, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] I'm back from travels, sorry for my absence! [/sblock]

Garold greets Wolmar and Gilda warmly, having known them for years.  He almost immediately busies himself with moving crates and helping out with the necessary tasks of sailing the barge.

While noble by birth, it becomes readily available that Garold is used to heavy labor and getting his hands dirty.  Josef and Wolmar seem to think nothing of Garold's helping about the ship.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 20, 2011)

"In any case, someone following us is not a good sign."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 21, 2011)

Josef strokes his beard.

"It don't make any sense, why would this fellow be following us?" he says. "Something to do with that fight in the bar, perhaps? But then you think he killed that other fellow, and he was nothing to do with that business."


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 21, 2011)

"I think we should find this fellow you keep seeing.  Best to know what you're facing, then to have surprises when you least expect it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Good luck with this. I'm neither stealthy, nor a fast runner."

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 21, 2011)

"Maybe he is making himself open to us, so that we can approach him?  He could have hidden farther away, more difficult to be seen.  I think we should head into the tavern and see if he is there now."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Yes, because hitting the taverns worked so well back in Altdorf..."
Gorim grumbles, but he is ready to go.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 21, 2011)

"Well, Gorim, here we go again." smiles the runesmith, slapping Gorim on the back. "What's one more dead human, there are plenty of them around."
he then catches himself
"Erm, that didn't come out right. I meant...I didn't mean...nah, forget it. Let's get this over with."


----------



## Insight (Mar 21, 2011)

Hans Glieben checks his mace and dagger.  "I have everything I need," he says.  "Let's find this guy."









*OOC:*


Hans is ready to head out.  Since he is the "stealthy one", he might be best suited to "scout" for the guy with the crossbow.  Or we can stick together.  Either way is fine with me.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 23, 2011)

Aaryn nods, his orb in hand, ready in advance for any challenges this time. "We go."







*OOC:*


Dr Simon looks like we are all in agreement that we are going to approach the man Hans noticed by following him into the tavern.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 24, 2011)

"Good luck," says Josef. He looks wistfully at the tavern. "I'd better stay with the old barge, just to make sure Wolmer and Gilda are okay; don't like the thought of leaving them and the wee'un alone with some mad crossbowman running around."

The group enters the Trumpet Inn. It's a small establishment, little more than one large room. Most, if not all, of the occupants are human males, miners and bargemen by the looks of them. They turn and silently appraise you as you enter, most go back to their drinking and conversation.

A quick scan of the room shows that your quarry is not in here, although the way you came in is not the only exit.


----------



## Insight (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> A quick scan of the room shows that your quarry is not in here, although the way you came in is not the only exit.




Figuring this crossbowman to be the sneaky type, Hans would like to take a stealthy trip around the outside of the building.  If there are people out there, he will make note of them and perhaps go back in non-Stealth mode and ask around about said crossbowman.









*OOC:*


I'll make both checks now if that's easier on everyone.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 24, 2011)

Garold asks the first passing barmaid, flashing a big smile, "Excuse me, young lady.  We were meeting a friend here.  He has red hair and beard and always carries his hunting crossbow.  Did you see him?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=Hans]
Hans creeps around the side of the inn. Across the street on the far side, he spots the red-bearded man slipping into a building - some kind of barn or warehouse. Hans also sees that the red-bearded man gives a signal to another man nearby, rather fat and balding, who moves out of sight down the side of the barn/warehouse.
[/sblock]

The barmaid gives Garold a cold stare. "He went out back," she says crisply, indicating the door with a nod of her head.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 24, 2011)

Aaryn is slow to act, as always. He carefully assesses the situation, concerned that going out the back door might be exactly what the mysterious man with the red beard wants. He considers that it may be a trap. (Insight check)


----------



## Insight (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Hans has a chance to signal someone from the "party", he will do so, otherwise, as below.







Hans, seizing the opportunity, slips across to the barn and looks for a window or an open door.  He will NOT open a door or a window and will return to the bar if he can't find a reasonable way to see what's in the barn.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2011)

"Let's get back, maybe they intend to get the barge while we're not there."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim nods and stays wit the other dwarf. Maybe better the group isn't always seen together, as news from Altdorf travel fast...

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=Hans]
There are windows down the side of the barn (two per side), but they are high up. The best way to peak inside is to look through the wicket door where the red-beared man just went. Hans sees that it is indeed some kind of barn, disused by the look of it, with a borken cart just inside. The red-beared man is climbing up a ladder at the back of the barn to a loft space.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 27, 2011)

Hans returns to the group, making haste in doing so.

"He's hiding in that barn," Hans, with short breaths, says to the group.  "He's spooked.  Maybe we can corner him.  Hurry!" 

Hans prepares to return to the aforementioned barn.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 28, 2011)

"Sounds like a trap..." Garold mutters as he straps on his shield.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2011)

"Why should we hurry after him? He may be here just for the carnival and we noticed him because of his appearance. How would you like that someone bothers you because you stand out? Let's not be aggressors here, he may be some kind of mercenary or private investigator, waiting for something as proof against us. Of course he MAY be the assassin, but now we know of him, he'll have much harder time hitting on us."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> He may be here just for the carnival




OOC: Just to clarify, you're not in Bogenhafen yet, where the festical is, but in the smaller town of Weissbruck on the way, although of course he could still just be passing through.


----------



## Insight (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Just to clarify, you're not in Bogenhafen yet, where the festical is, but in the smaller town of Weissbruck on the way, although of course he could still just be passing through.












*OOC:*


Hans fears anything called a "festical".


----------



## Insight (Mar 28, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> "Why should we hurry after him? He may be here just for the carnival and we noticed him because of his appearance. How would you like that someone bothers you because you stand out? Let's not be aggressors here, he may be some kind of mercenary or private investigator, waiting for something as proof against us. Of course he MAY be the assassin, but now we know of him, he'll have much harder time hitting on us."




"I didn't say anything about _killing_ the guy," Hans says.  "Wouldn't you rather know why he's following us... or be unpleasantly surprised?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hans fears anything called a "festical".




It's a bit like a christmas tree bauble, only, er,  organic


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 28, 2011)

Aaryn says nothing, but moves swiftly to follow Hans, orb of imposition in hand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorim looks at the other dwarf for leadership. He knows that any more trouble could bring the humans of this town to associate the group with the wanted murderers from Altdorf...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 29, 2011)

Insight said:


> "I didn't say anything about _killing_ the guy," Hans says.  "Wouldn't you rather know why he's following us... or be unpleasantly surprised?"




"You weren't talking about killing, but still, even attack without killing shows aggression. Remember that noble in Altdorf? It was minor altercation without us ever landing a blow on him and yet, we're the ones wanted. I agree we should go to that barn as man with crossbow is not something I want high above. But no weapons until they start the attack!"


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> "You weren't talking about killing, but still, even attack without killing shows aggression. Remember that noble in Altdorf? It was minor altercation without us ever landing a blow on him and yet, we're the ones wanted. I agree we should go to that barn as man with crossbow is not something I want high above. But no weapons until they start the attack!"




"Fair enough," Hans replies.  "Let's go!"

Hans quickly leads everyone to the barn door through which Hans saw the man enter.  He listens for activity.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 29, 2011)

Garold begrudgingly follows the group, watching for any signs of suspicious observers, always watching for ambush.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"I will wait outside. Call me if your no weapon tactic doesn't work." Gorim nods and stays outside the barn, but near to the entrance to quickly interfere with an escape attempt.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2011)

Hans lead the way, followed by Aaryn, Garold and Kildrak. Gorim waits outside, by the front of the barn.

Inside, the barn is quiet. A wagon with a broken wheel stands just behind the door to the left, and the rest of the barn is filled with rusting farming equipment and junk. Afternoon light filters through the high windows, and through a door up in the hayloft.

In short, the red-bearded man is not there. Up in the hayloft there is a doorway that opens out onto a winch mechanism, used for raising and lowering goods up to the loft, but evidently also used by the red-bearded man for escape. From this vantage point, you can see nothing suspicious.

Out front, Gorim scans the streets. There are a few humans, and dwarves, about, mostly heading to the taverns at the end of the day. No-one seems to be paying him any attention.


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

"Well," Hans says.  "Our choice now is either to go inside and try to follow the red-bearded man in his obvious escape route or give up on this exercise and go back to the barge."

Hans looks inside the barn, specifically at the winch mechanism.  "If it were me and I had the idea that someone might be following me, I'd set up a trap.  I'm not sure following him is a good idea."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 1, 2011)

"Not to mention that he could make it appear as if he went and instead hid somewhere inside. Or is now waiting for us to follow with that crossbow of his. Let's head back."

OOC: Kildrak will be on Total Defense going out, prepared for a bolt from somewhere.


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 1, 2011)

"Always better to pick your battelfield than walk into someone else's."

He backs out of the barn as well.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2011)

Hans can't _see_ any evidence of tampering and traps from where he is, but he'd need a closer inspection to be sure.

Garold and Kildrak back out of the barn carefully, finding only Gorim waiting for them outside; no sudden crossbow bolts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Back so soon? Found anything?" Gorim asks.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Gorim Grimmson*
> 
> "Back so soon? Found anything?" Gorim asks.




Hans wears an annoyed look on his face.  "It's nothing.  Let's just get on the barge and lose this town."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 5, 2011)

"No," Aaryn says. "I dislike being followed."

Aaryn carefully inspects the barn (Perception), despite his poor perceptive ability. He intends to root the red-bearded man out if he is hiding within. He also seems particularly determined not to give up chase of the man if he cannot be found. If his search of the barn turns up nothing, he advances up to the loft and moves out to where the man may be, moving quietly as he does so (Stealth).
Edit: The Perception should be an 11. My modifier is +2 not +1.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 6, 2011)

There is no sign if the red-bearded man in the barn, and Aaryn reaches the loft unmonlested. There is, indeed, an open door at the top, with a hoist for raising goods up to the loft. A rope hangs over the pulley, and a large sack is attached to the end at ground level. 

From here, Aaryn has a good view over the edge of Weissbruck, as the barn stands on the outskirts. Fields and hedges, plus a few outbuildings, lie immediately behin the barn, affording a good measure of cover for anyone wanting to slip away unseen. Further afield are vineyards (this is Reikland, after all) that lie on the lower slopes of a small set of hills, where mine-workings are just about visible.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 6, 2011)

"Come on, elf, let's get moving. We don't even know for sure we're being followed."


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 6, 2011)

"We should watch the shore from the barge.  Unless the fellow knows where we are going, we may be able to spot him from the barge."

Garold makes his way back to the barge.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 6, 2011)

Aaryn replies simply to Hans, "Twice he has been seen. No coincidence."

Aaryn removes his green pointed hat and conjures up a mage hand. With this, he maneuvers the hat slowly out the open door to see if there is any reaction. If there is no reaction to the hat, he will peer out the open door and look around carefully (Perception). He seems quite determined to follow the man if at all possible, but is moving cautiously to try and avoid a potential ambush.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 7, 2011)

Kildrak turns and speaks like to a child:
"Aaryn, this place is on the way for anyone. It MAY be a coincidence and we are not trackers. Let's go, if we see him again looking for us, we'll know for sure. Sooner we sail, sooner we can leave him behind."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 8, 2011)

Aaryn looks coldly at Hans then turns back to his business.







*OOC:*


I intend to follow this lead until it is completely cold. Of course, I was going to assume it was cold if my last Perception check didn't get me a set of tracks to follow or something like that.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 8, 2011)

No-one shoots at Aaryn's hat. Out in the streets of Weissbruck he can see people going about their business, but no sign of the red-bearded man, nor any obvious trail. A group of old-timers are sat on a bench outside a house decorated with window boxes of flowers, smoking pipes and chewing the fat, and they may have seen anyone who went past in the last few minutes.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 8, 2011)

Aaryn returns his hat to his head, ends the mage hand spell, and walks immediately over to the men, not in any particular hurry, but he moves with conviction and determination. In his characteristically straightforward fashion, he asks, "The man, red beard. Which way?"







*OOC:*


He isn't quite a charmer, but he will try to force a smile with a Diplomacy check.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2011)

"Eh, an elf," says one of the men. "Don't see many of your sort round here, son."

"Only them dwarves and some halflings," says another. "Never any of the fair folk."

"Fella with a red beard you were looking for?"

"Went past a minute ago, heading down to the river by the look of him."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 13, 2011)

"Let's head back. He can do nothing but trouble on the river. 
Hans, can you keep an eye on the elf?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaryn nods to the gentlemen in thanks and immediately takes off towards the river. He keeps out a keen eye for the man with the red beard (Perception).


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 15, 2011)

No sight of your quarry. Here at the waterfront there are a multitude of buildings he could have entered. The Black Gold Tavern, perhaps, or any one of the many small sheds that line the riverfront, that serve as boathouses, chandleries and storage (and in some cases homes by the look of it). Or he could have boarded any of the numerous moored riverboats, including, perhaps, the _Berebeli_. But you see Josef on deck and he gives you a friendly wave, so it looks like his boat is okay.


----------



## Insight (Apr 15, 2011)

"Let's take our leave of this place," Hans says, looking at the waterfront.  "If our red-bearded friend really wants to find us, I'm sure that he will.  We don't seem well-equipped to stop him."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2011)

Having found himself once again at the riverfront, Aaryn looks extremely displeased as a frown creases his face. However after a prolonged moment of internal dialogue, his face brightens. "Fate," he says plainly, waving back to Josef and boarding the barge. He then goes below deck to study his spellwork.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2011)

Josef seems disappointed when told of the possibly dangerous crossbowman.

"Pity," he says, "Weissbruck has some good taverns. Still, I suppose it's not worth the risk..." He waits, evidently hoping someone will dispute this and decide to stay, "... Oh well, I'll take the old girl upriver a bit, and moor on the other side for tonight. That ought to stop 'em, if this is the same fellow from back in Altdorf."

Later than evening, the group is sat in the _Berebeli_'s cabin eating one of Gilda's delicious fish stews when the boat gives a little lurch. Josef suddenly sits upright.

"Someone's come aboard," he says in a whisper. Suddenly black smoke billows out of the stove. "The smokestack's blocked!" he says, starting to cough from the acrid black smoke that begins to fill the cabin.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 16, 2011)

"Cover your mouth, hold your breath and DO NOT rush out! Panic can kill you more easily then smoke. Kill the fire if you can and open the windows, we'll see if it's safe outside. Come!"

Kildrak takes over as this is same as emergency in a mine or his smithy. Fire is dangerous, but so are other hazards in deep earth.

He takes his hammer and rings the shield once, before grasping it. "Honor the dead, smite the living!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 17, 2011)

Aaryn quickly develops a look of great displeasure on his face. He gazes around at everyone who scoffed at him for attempting to pursue the red-bearded man as if to say, "I told you so," then retrieves his orb from his pouch and readies himself for battle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim holds his breath and moves to open some windows. He will use his big hammer for this, if needed.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 18, 2011)

Josef, Wolmer and Gilda all give curt nods to Kildrak. Wolmer moves to put out the stove (unfortunately letting in more black smoke when he opens it) whilst Gilda, with a cry of  "Elsa!" moves to open the room where har baby daughter is sleeping.

Gorim is able to open the portholes without having to bash them with his hammer, and it helps to get rid of the cloud of smoke. Something strikes the boat with the sound of breaking glass. The night sky is lit with the flickering orange light of fire.

[sblock=OOC]
Map attached, hopefully readable. I've tried to convey that you are all currently crammed in the living quarters of the boat below-decks. There's only one exit, out the back (By Aaryn's marker) unless you want to try to squeeze through the portholes.

(Grey W is Wolmar and green J is Josef - forgot to put Gilda on there as I forgot both Gs are already taken for Gorim (blue) and Garold (orange). Assume next to Wolmar.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 18, 2011)

"C'mon elf, let me pass!" Kildrak assumes defensive stance, putting his shield firmly in front, hammer close to the body and rushes out.

OOC: Total defnse, move 2 squares left (to just left of the stairs)


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2011)

Covering his mouth with a handkerchief, Hans moves next to the door, waiting for Kildrak to pass through.  Once the dwarf is out, Hans makes for the nearest cover on the other side of the door.


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 18, 2011)

"Gads! Is someone trying to burn the boat!"

Garold draws his long sword and rushes outside to survey the scene.

[sblock=actions]
Minor: Draw Longsword.
Standard: Move out of lower deck, ends standing next to Kildrak.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim moves to help Gilda getting Elsa to the fresh air. Though she is only a human, he will not allow an infant to die on an attack more targeted at him than the people living on the boat.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaryn steps boldly out on deck, searching for the nearest foe and targeting him with his eyes, which glow for a brief moment with an icy chill to them. He raises his orb and unleashes a misty ray of frost at the nearest opponent.







*OOC:*


Move: step up to deck
Standard: cast ray of frost on nearest visible enemy


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 19, 2011)

The group rushes out onto deck, into the cool, clear night air. Immediately it is obvious that a large group of men have spread out along the bank, hemming the boat in. Some of them hold flaming brands and incendiaries.

From the darkness in the trees beyond, a crossbow bolt thwips into Aaryn's shoulder and he doubles over in pain, almost thrown from the boat. He is still able to send a blast of cold onto the nearest man, but its force is diminished. Although the crossbowman is back in shadows and cover, you can still make out a hint of red beard.

The two thugs nearest the bow of the boat throw their molotov cocktails. One sails right over the boat and lands in the river. The other breaks and catches, creating a patch of fire on the fore-deck.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative:

*Crossbowman* - hits Aaryn for 16 damage, plus Aaryn is _weakened_.

*Aaryn* - ray of frost hits #4 (nearest foe). Doesn't kill him, but #4 is _slowed_.

*Gorim* - opens windows and helps Gilda and Elsa belowdecks - through the portholes on the bank side, Gorim can see much the same as the others on deck.

*Thugs* -  only #7 and #8 act at this time, throwing molotiv cocktails. One misses, one hits. (Red circles indicate fires).

Next up in initiative order:

Kildrak
Hans
Garold.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay, I'm bloodied and at 4/20. We're officially f***ed unless that guy that just hit me is the only one out there like that or it was just a really lucky shot. I saw screw the barge. We can try keeping it from catching fire, but that splits our attention from the guys trying to kill us and the barge is no good to us dead.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=Rune Priest Effects - IMPORTANT]
Rune of Mending (destruction): Every ally get +2 power bonus to damage TENT
(Protection) Every ally adjacent to Kildrak gains DR 2 (so Aaryn took less damage)
[/sblock]

"Cast off! We'll deal with the fire as we go! Gorim, get a hell up here. Everyone, chop the lines!"

Kildrak quickly draws a rune of healing and immediately afterwards, that of retribution. The bolt drops out of Aaryn's flesh as the universe forgets there was a hole in it, while the closest assailant almost burns in the fires of creation. Unfortunately, taking care not to burn the ship means that Kildrak put it too high to affect the enemy.

[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Rune of Mending (destruction): Aaryn heals a surge, allies gain +2 power bonus to damage rolls

Standard: Flames of Purity (protection): blast three including Aaryn and enemy #4 - allies within the blast heal 3 hp. Flames of Purity vs $4 AC; fire damage (1d20+6=7, 1d10+4=10) 

Move: to closest mooring line (assuming the fire blast didn't burn them)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2011)

OOC: Forgot to apply the effects of Garold's presence on Initiative, but it doesn't change anything. Feel free to remind me if I miss anything like this (such as Kildrak's DR effect) - I'm still learning 4E as I go!


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't bother to remember, next time it will be +1 to hit vs adjacent enemies (when I choose destruction as current runestate) - and every power has different effects depending on current tune state. I'll take care to always list ongoing effects at the top of my posts. Everyone should read them or miss out on various bonuses (such as current +2 to damage rolls (ROLLS, not damage, magic missile, flurry of blows or minion damage wouldn't benefit)

Kildrak also gets +3 to damage vs those who hit him TENT


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


So I guess Aaryn is at 6/20 after the bolt because of DR. Then with the HS he heals 5, which puts him at 11/20, then the 3 hp from flames of purity puts him at 14/20. So it seems he is now unbloodied. Still, ouch...

I really hope that bolt was from the elite artillery guy who is leading a bunch of minions. Otherwise I still think we're in trouble.







"Cast off?" Aaryn cries out in disbelief. Despite his grievous wound, he seems to think the notion of casting off is preposterous. "No! We deal with these villains now!"







*OOC:*


I'd also like to remind everyone that we are on a river, not an ocean. There is a finite distance we can travel to get away from these guys, which is probably still in range of their ranged attacks. And this is a barge we are talking about, not a clipper ship. It probably can't move any faster than 3 MPH/5 KPH, which isn't much faster than a human walking. The point is, they can keep up. I say disboarding and killing (or knocking out) the bad guys as quickly as possible is the best course of action. Let Josef and his family work on putting the fires out. I'm sure the bad guys will turn their attentions away from the barge as soon as they have a group of PCs to contend with. If there are many more of those crossbowmen (or other threats) we'll have a rough go of it, but I didn't mean my previous statement to indicate we needed to turn tail and run.


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm waiting on Hans, right? Or should I go now?


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=Hans Status]
Defenses: AC: 16 | Fort: 14 | Reflex: 17 | Will: 12
HP: 23/23 | Bloodied: 11 | Surges Remaining: 6/6 | Surge Value: 5
Second Wind: Available
Encounter Powers Used: None
Daily Powers Used: None[/sblock]

Hans emerges from cover and jumps off the barge, straight at an unsuspecting minion!









*OOC:*


*Actions*:
*Move Action*: Hans moves from where he is, jumps off the barge, and lands adjacent to Minion 1.  I don't think this involves an Acrobatics or Athletics check (it depends on how high the barge is off the shore).
*Standard Action*: Attacks #1 using Sly Flourish.  I'm going to assume that Hans has combat advantage against this guy (Rogues atuomatically get CA against enemies who haven't yet acted).  I've added the Sneak Attack damage just in case.


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 24, 2011)

"No! You bastards!"

Garold leaps down and attacks the minion next to barge, hopefully preventing any attempts to burn the ship.  The bravery of the leaping assault is inspiring to his comrades.

[sblock=actions]
Movement: Jump down next to thug #4, west square
Standard: Rousing Assault: Hit AC 19 for 5 damage, +2 to any warlord healing abilities TENT
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg] 
Status: good
Init: +0 Speed: 5 Perception:9 Insight:9 
AC: 18 NAD: F: 16 R: 15 W:14 
HP: 25/25 Surges: 8/8 Surge Value: 6 AP: 1 
Str:18 Dex:10 Wis:8 Con:13 Int:14 Cha:14 

Powers: 
At-Will: Direct the Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Battlefront Shift, Shielded Assault, Inspiring Word, Inspiring Word
Daily: Lead by Example [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Been over a week since our DM's last post. Is he on vacation or something?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Been over a week since our DM's last post. Is he on vacation or something?











*OOC:*


Yes, Dr. Si away





http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/304813-dr-si-away.html


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm back, sort of. Currently seperated from my notes, though, so will be at least Tue before I can resolve this round. But don't fret, I haven't abandoned you!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 4, 2011)

The stern of the Berebeli begins to lazily swing out into the slow river current as Hans and Garold leap onto the bank and cut down two of the men assailing the ship.

The crossbow man takes a step to one side and aims at Hans, the bolt striking the rogue painfully in the abdomen.

"Gotcha!" you can just hear the red-beared man rasp, with a self-satisified note.

[sblock=OOC]
Both Hans and Garold hit and kill their opponents, so #1 and #4 are down.

Red-bearded crossbowman hits Hans for 13 damage, plus Hans is _slowed_ and suffers 5 ongoing damage.

Edit: I didn't include the DR2 from Kildrak in the above damage - only 11 gets through to Hans.

Next up:
Aaryn
Kildrak

Note that the barge isn't yet far from shore, nor very high, so no checks are needed (yet) to get ashore if desired.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (May 4, 2011)

Aaryn glowers at the red-beared man who earlier escaped his pursuit. His eyes narrow and he directs a short glance at the bolt on the ground that just struck him, albiet healed by Kildrak's runic power. However a calmer decision forms in his mind. Holding out his hand towards some of the interlopers on the shore, he calls forth a burning column of golden flames to burn his enemies.







*OOC:*


Standard: cast scorching burst on a square between 5 and 7.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2011)

The nearest of the attackers learns the folly of playing with fire as he is badly burned by Aaryn's magic. Although still on his feet, it looks like his nerve is broken by the attack. The other attacker is slightly more nimble on his feet, ducking aside. His leather is singed and he has less hair than before, but he is otherwise unharmed.

[sblock=OOC]
Hit on #5, miss on #7. #5 is _bloodied_.

Edit: Did you include the +2 damage from Kildrak?

Next, Kildrak.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 5, 2011)

OOC: Kildrak grants DR only to adjacent allies or in specific situations that will be covered. No DR this round - destruction state

DESTRUCTION: EVERYONE gets +1 to hit vs enemies adjacent to Kildrak (#5 & #6)
#5 gains vulnerable 2 to all damage and vulnerable 5 vs OAs

Kildrak gets off the boat and charges at the enemy the mage just hit and slams his hammer into it. Though the armor stops most of the hit, runes crawl across his abdomen and stab into the armor, waiting for an opportunity to pierce his defenses.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Adjacent to #5 (1 square left and down of it)
Standard: Word of Diminishment vs #5 AC; damage (1d20+6=24, 1d10+4+2=7) - bad damage  Get him! He's bloodied and you get +1 to hit and +2 damage!
[/sblock]


NOTE: [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION]/Hans, [MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION]/Garold and [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION]/Aaryn did +2 damage on their last attacks due to last round Rune of Mending effect. I forgot it too, I just added it to the link, but it's not in the roll.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2011)

The human goes down under Kildrak's assault. Wavering for a moment, the attacking thugs rally and rush at the group. One of them swings his club at Hans, who deftly ducks beneath the clumsy attack.

Two rush Garold, who neatly parries and evades their poorly-trained blows.

Two charge Kildrak, who blocks one attack solidly; the other resounds off his armour.

[sblock=OOC]
Thug #2 attacks Hans, miss.

Thugs #3 and #6 attack Garold, miss.

Thugs #7 and #8 attack Kildrak, miss!

The extra damage was irrelevant to the first two attacks as their was sufficient damage to kill the men anyway.

Next up;
Gorim
Garold
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could Gorim attack Thug 6 in melee from the boat after moving right, right-down, right-down?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 6, 2011)

OOC: He could (to get there involves clambering over the top of the cabin), but the back of the boat is swinging out into the current - he might move out of range next round. For this round, however, no problem.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Time to get back on firm ground!" Gorim calls as he makes a running jump from the boat.

[sblock=OOC]
Great  time for a 1. Theoretically still enough to get to the sq left of Garold. May he still use his standard action, or is there a penalty for rolling a 1?

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 7, 2011)

Gorim catches his foot as he goes over the side of the boat. He slips as he lands, and ends up face down on the muddy bank next to Garold.

[sblock=OOC]
Gorim is prone, but he hasn't lost any actions. He could use his standard action to attack #3 from prone, or he could covert it to a move action to stand, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2011)

Gorim stands up, a bit embarrassed.


----------



## FourMonos (May 8, 2011)

Garold barely blocks the attacks from the brigands. When he sees Gorim land next to him on the river bank, he can tell that he is embarrassed as only dwarves can get from such a move.

Garold uses the clumsy brigand's attack to side step and get in a better position against the two. Knowing he needs the mighty dwarf's concentration, he feints against the swordsman, calling to Gorim, "Aye, ye be the roots of the mountain, Gorim Grimmson. Show this long limbed surface dwellar the meaning of dwarven will."

Garold surprises even himself with how true the dwarven compliment rang. 

He then glances over at Hans, who is holding the spot where the bolt hit him, "Shake it off Hans, this is the fool who has been hounding us!"

[sblock=actions]
Based on where WD was discussing, I'm going to assume the Gorim is next to #6, so:
Movement: Shift SE to give flanking with Gorim.
Standard: Direct the Strike vs. Brigand #6 Gorim gets MBA with CA for flanking. @Walking Dad I'll let you roll the MBA 
Minor: Inspiring Word: Hans, gains HS +1d6+2: 6 extra HP!
Resourceful Presence: Remember if you use AP for attack, +2 damage if hit or +2 THP if you miss.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2011)

Gorim's MBA (hits AC 18 with flanking and Kildrak's +1. Forgot the Dw Weapon Traing bonus to damage on my character sheet. Corrected.)


----------



## Neurotic (May 8, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], Did you account for Kildrak's +1?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 9, 2011)

Rallying, Gorim strikes the man squarely on the back of his head, and he goes down. Seeing their numbers rapidly reduced to half, the thugs seem to lose some of their eagerness for the fight, but do not retreat yet. They glance to their leader with the crossbow for assurance. He is currently surveying the scene with a look of satisfaction, crossbow at the ready.

[sblock=OOC]
Gorim's attack is enough to hit and put down #6.

Next up:

Hans
Aaryn

Hans takes 5 ongoing damage at the start of his turn, and is _slowed_. One saving throw will end both these conditions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=Hans Status]
Currently
*DEFENSES & HP*
AC: 16 Fort: 14 Reflex: 17 Will: 12
HP: 16/23 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5
Surges Spent: 0
Second Wind Spent: N

*POWERS*
Encounters Spent: None
Dailies Spent: None
[/sblock]

Stumbling forward, it is obvious to all that Hans is already feeling the effects of the poison.

He reaches out towards the nearest ambusher and takes a swing with his mace.









*OOC:*


*Actions*
*Move Action*: Move 2 squares towards #2.
*Standard Action*: Attack #2 with Disheartening Strike.  If 18 hits AC, #2 takes 10 damage and is _rattled_ until the end of his next turn.
*End of Turn - Automatic*: Saving throw against ongoing damage and _slowed_ condition.  The damage and condition end.  Shoulda saved that for a death save!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 9, 2011)

OOC: Did you include the 6 points of healing courtesy of Garold?

Struggling against the pain from the crossbow bolt, Hans channels his frustration into his attack, knocking the thug flat onto his back, where he lies bleeding onto the riverbank.

The crossbowman glances at Kildrak, checking the dwarf's position, then comes to a decision. Takling careful aim, he sends another bolt flying at Hans; this one only grazes Hans' shoulder.

[sblock=OOC]
#2 down.

Crossbowman hits Hans for 2 damage.

Aaryn next.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Did you include the 6 points of healing courtesy of Garold?












*OOC:*


I will adjust the above.  Still bloodied.


----------



## FourMonos (May 10, 2011)

ooc: actually the healing was for healing surge +6 hp.  I was lazy and didn't look up Hans's healing surge value.  So he acutally healed 11 hp prior to the 5 ongoing damage.


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> ooc: actually the healing was for healing surge +6 hp.  I was lazy and didn't look up Hans's healing surge value.  So he acutally healed 11 hp prior to the 5 ongoing damage.












*OOC:*


Not bloodied anymore, then.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 10, 2011)

Aaryn's breath becomes frosty as he utters a single arcane word, "fallepa'isen" that creates a treacherous patch of ice on the ground, hampering the bearded crossbowman.







*OOC:*


Standard: cast icy terrain on the square occupied by the man. A burst 1 area is difficult terrain until the end of my next turn. He falls prone if I hit.

Edit: sorry, this character doesn't have wand of accuracy. Subtract 3 from my roll.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aaryn will now use an action point to take an extra action. I'm having difficulty keeping track of all the effects going on. Does that heal me or something?





Seeing his icy terrain is not as effective as he might have hoped, Aaryn seeks to further hamper the man with a ray of frost spell. He conjures an icy spear and hurls it at the man.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2011)

Both spells miss the bearded man, but he slithers and slides on the sheen of ice left behind.

[sblock=OOC]
Miss for both, unfortunately. I don't know about extant effects - Kildrak and Garold are the ones with such abilities, not sure what they're currently "projecting". 

Initiative order for rest of round:

Gorim
Thugs
Kildrak
Hans
Garold
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Harrr!" Gorim calls as he cleaves into another enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
cleave vs 3

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 12
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 31 / 31 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2011)

Nothing from Kildrak, his effects are always on, not dependent on APs or init or some such, but are always for adjacent creatures (allies or enemies, depending on runestate) - occasionally it will be burst 5 TENT or some other, but for those you need to find my last post and read current effects...Who's turn is it?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2011)

Gorim's attack slams the man to the ground. The two remaining thugs, seeing the odds stacked against them, begin to edge away from Kildrak, keeping him at bay with swings of their clubs.

As the barge swings out further into the river, Josef and Wolmar emerge from belowdecks and make their way down the far side of the _Berebeli_ towards the fires.

[sblock=OOC]
Gorim's attack on #3 is enough to take him down. 

#7 and #8 attack Kildrak, both miss. Shift away from the dwarf.

Next:
Kildrak
Hans
Garold
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2011)

OOC: this is one situation where Word of Binding would be useful


DESTRUCTION: everyone gets +1 to hit beard as long as he's adjacent to Kildrak

Kildrak smiles grimly at the retreat of thugs.

"You just gave your boss to us."

He moves to block the retreat of the archer and swings his hammer low to slow him down. He continues swinging, keeping the man off balance so that his companions can hit him more easily.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to SE of beard avoiding OAs by going a bit around
Standard: Word of Diminishment vs beard AC; damage (1d20+6=11, 1d10+4=9) - Kildrak continues to be most harmless dwarf around
Minor: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2011)

"Stay out of this, dwarf, if you don't want to get hurt," rasps the bearded man in a horase voice. Close up, Kildrak sees that the man has scars around his neck as if from a noose.

OOC:
Next up,
Hans
Garold


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2011)

"Don't kill him! We may have a victim and case of mistaken identity here. Hans, try to knock him out! And anyhow, I want to know the story to judge properly." Kildrak's habits show as he was often called as a judge in dwarven communities, being both a priest and a blacksmith.


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=Hans Status]
Currently
*DEFENSES & HP*
AC: 16 Fort: 14 Reflex: 17 Will: 12
HP: 16/23 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5
Surges Spent: 1
Second Wind Spent: N

*POWERS*
Encounters Spent: None
Dailies Spent: None
[/sblock]



Neurotic said:


> "Don't kill him! We may have a victim and case of mistaken identity here. Hans, try to knock him out! And anyhow, I want to know the story to judge properly." Kildrak's habits show as he was often called as a judge in dwarven communities, being both a priest and a blacksmith.




"No killin', eh?" Hans replies, smiling.  Hans deftly moves into position to deliver a telling blow.









*OOC:*


*Actions*
*Move Action*: Move into a flank on Beard.
*Standard Action*: Disheartening Strike on Beard.  Using Dagger to make sure he hits.

Well, I'm pretty sure that lame roll will not hit.

*ACTION POINT to Standard Action*: Termination Threat on Beard.  Using Mace this time.  I don't think Beard has even been bloodied, but if this is enough to drop him, Hans will choose to knock him unconscious.


EDIT: I forgot to add the +1 to attack rolls from the Runepriest.  If this is enough for Disheartening Strike to hit (15 AC), let me know and I will roll damage and apply other effects (from both attacks).


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2011)

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION]: You forgot +1 from Kildrak on all attacks


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2011)

OOC: 15 is just enough to hit his AC.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

Hans' dagger strike catches the bearded man between the ribs, but skillfully avoids a fatal strike. As the man turns to respond to this new assault Hans catches him a glancing blow with his mace, and the man crumples to the floor. The two remaining thugs run off into the woods as fast as they can.

The fight seems to be over. Josef and Wolmar continue to extinguish the fires.

[sblock=OOC]
Disheartening strike hits for 1d4+2d8+4 damage = 18, plus _rattled_, plus _bloodied_.

Termination threat hits for 23 damage, bearded man is knocked unconscious.

(Note that you can retrospectively choose to have knocked the thugs out rather than kill them, if you don't want to leave a trail of corpses across the Empire).
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 17, 2011)

Garold drops his sword and hurries to help extinguish the fires.

"Be sure to tie him up!" Garold calls over his shoulder.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 17, 2011)

Aaryn ignores the fires on the barge. There seem to be plenty of people to deal with that. He nimbly hops off the boat in classical elven style and marches directly over to the bearded man, pulling out a long length of rope as he does so. He begins carefully and thoughtfully tying the mans hands while handing the other end of the rope to Hans and nodding in the direction of the bearded man's hands saying only, "Help."

Once the man is secure, Aaryn attempts to revive him (Heal).







*OOC:*


Aaryn is leveled up!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim stands next to the elf, holding his big hammer to give the man some 'encouragement' to talk.

[sblock=OOC]
Sheet updated!

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2011)

In the background, Josef and Wolmar put out the fires and make fast the _Berebeli _again.

The bearded man comes round. There is a large welt to one side of his face from Hans' knockout blow, and blood is already beginning to crust beneath his nose. He looks about him, calmly, assessing the situation. He meets the eyes of his captors, but says nothing.

OOC: For those who may have missed the announcement in the OOC thread, all characters are now level 2.


----------



## Neurotic (May 18, 2011)

"So, what's your story? It seems you have something against Hans here." Kildrak opens the interrogation while taking care to keep the man comfortable and more importantly alive.

OOC: he doesn't know about the twin or the attackers so somebody else will have to mention it.

Dr Simon: Heal +6 to ease the wounds. Same on any thug remaining.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2011)

The bearded man gives Kildrak a grim smile.

"Is that what he's calling himself?" He gestures with his chin to his jerkin. "Check inside, you'll find documents that will explain everything."


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> The bearded man gives Kildrak a grim smile.
> 
> "Is that what he's calling himself?" He gestures with his chin to his jerkin. "Check inside, you'll find documents that will explain everything."




Hans, sneering at the bearded fellow, grabs the aforementioned jerkin and quickly rifles through it for the documents.

He looks over at the captive.  "I don't like the idea that someone thinks I'm using a fake name.  I mean, I *AM*, in a way.  That doesn't mean I like someone chasing me around for it."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2011)

Hans finds two pieces of paper inside the man's jerkin. One is a letter [OOC: given below; good luck in reading the handwriting!], the other a sketch that looks like Hans.

The man ignores Hans, turning to look away from him even.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's a nice handout but completely illegible. Could I get a transliteration please, or at the very least a higher res image?


----------



## FourMonos (May 19, 2011)

Garold looks over the letter, stares at the title and reads:

"For the personal attention of Herr Adolphus Kufto
The Nine Stars Coaching Inn
The Middenheim Road
Altdorf.

My dear Herr Kufto."

He looks at the bearded man, "So now we know who you are.  Want to cut to the chase and tell us what you want?"

[sblock=ooc] Still looking at leveling up Garold, feat decisions and what not.  Dr. Simon, do you have any specific rule restrictions about retraining?  He'll be ready soon! [/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 19, 2011)

Not waiting for the response, Garold continues to read the rest of the letter.

[sblock=letter]
Trying to transcribe the letter (don't know the names and months):

_You may recall a certain conversation we had last Brezant at the public bar of the Hook and Hatchet in Aldor.  At that time you mentioned you interest in a certain society whose name I shall not mention here.  In particular you were very curious to know the whereabouts of a certain officer, known only as the Magistrar Impedimente (sp?)_

_I am now able to confirm each and every one of your suspicions.  After your departure, I made some discrete inquiries and was able to ascertain that the 'gentleman' you are looking for uses the name Kastor Lieberung.  In accordance to your plan, Herr Lieberung will be traveling to Altdorf along the Middenheim road some time toward the end of the month of Jshardrung (sp?)_

_I have also been fortunate enough to secure a likeness of Herr Lieberung, which I enclose in this letter._

_I remain, sir, your most obediant servant_

_QF_
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> Not waiting for the response, Garold continues to read the rest of the letter.




Hans looks at the bearded man.  "I don't know anything about a 'Herr Lieberung'.  I assume that you think I'm this Lieberung.  Well, I hate to burst your bubble, but it's not me."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2011)

Kufto looks at Hans, and laughs, a hoarse wheeze of a laugh.

"Well of course you'd say that, Leiberung. Perhaps I should tell your friends here what you and your sick pals in the Purple Hand get up to?"

[sblock=OOC]
Pretty good transcription. The months are Brauzeit (=September) and Jahrdrung (=February, the current month), city name is Altdorf and Kastor Leiberung holds the title(?) of Magister Impedimentae.

[MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION], no particular rules concerning retraining etc. Just standard.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 19, 2011)

Garold whispers in Hans's ear, "Do you still have the letter from the dead bloke we found that looked like you?  I think this is a matter of mistaken identity."

He then steps closer to the bearded man, kneels in front of his sitting form "Alright then, convince me.  Tell me more.  We haven't killed you outright.  Already, you must wonder why?  You weren't expecting all of us.  We just started traveling together with him (indicating Hans) recently.  What is your vendetta against Leiberung? Who is this Purple Hand?"


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> Garold whispers in Hans's ear, "Do you still have the letter from the dead bloke we found that looked like you?  I think this is a matter of mistaken identity."
> 
> He then steps closer to the bearded man, kneels in front of his sitting form "Alright then, convince me.  Tell me more.  We haven't killed you outright.  Already, you must wonder why?  You weren't expecting all of us.  We just started traveling together with him (indicating Hans) recently.  What is your vendetta against Leiberung? Who is this Purple Hand?"




Hans produces the letter found earlier on.  "Maybe this will help clear things up.  I can guarantee that I am in no Purple Hand.  No idea what he's talking about."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2011)

Kuftos looks at the letter, then back at Hans. Then he laughs again, but this time there is genuine humour in it.

"Oh, my friend," he says. "It looks like you really were in the wrong place at the wrong time, with the wrong face! There is one way we can prove this for sure. Leiberung has a tattoo of a purple hand on the left side of his chest. Show me. Show your friends here that you're not him."


----------



## airwalkrr (May 20, 2011)

Aaryn simply cocks his left eyebrow up a bit then turns to look at Hans.


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2011)

Hans removes his shirt for all to see.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2011)

Kuftos heaves a sigh and closes his eyes for a moment.

"Looks like you were right," he says. "Damn. Tell me more about this man you found on the road, and I'll tell you what I can about the Purple Hand. But untie me first."


----------



## airwalkrr (May 20, 2011)

Aaryn undoes the bonds on the man and stows his rope, but he keeps the man's weapon in hand for the moment.


----------



## FourMonos (May 20, 2011)

"What's so important you tracked us halfway across the kingdom to try and eliminate this Lieberung?  And now what do you plan to do now you know he's dead?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2011)

"As to the first question, I had a commission. As a professional I like to fulfill such to my best ability," Kuftos favours Garold with a grim smile. "Further to that, the Cult of the Purple Hand has agents in all the major cities of Reikland, possibly beyond. They are more organised than your typical chaos cultists, which suggests a goal of some kind. No-one knows what that is, not even most of the cult members. Leiberung was a supposedly a high ranking member, I had hoped to get some more information from him before he died."
He rubs the wounds inflicted by Hans, almost absently.

"Two cultists tried to make contact with you back in Altdorf. I killed one as a warning to Leiberung, hoping to spook him. I guess it didn't make much sense to you." Another grim smile. "Maybe I'll try to trace the other one. Or perhaps they'll try to make contact with Leiberung in Bogenhafen."


----------



## Neurotic (May 21, 2011)

"OK, that explains few things. Were you behind that thugs in the tavern too? Now, could you please hurry and inform your contractors that there is a look-a-like around so we don't get shot in every town."

" And you, Hans, you could change your clothing tastes to show more of your chest." Kildrak adds with a smile


----------



## FourMonos (May 21, 2011)

"So you don't know what these chaos cultists are up to?"

Garold frowns, "I don't want to suggest something that everyone (he looks at Hans) isn't comfortable with, but it concerns me there is a big chaos cult operating in our homeland.  What we have here is an extremely similarly appearing high ranking cult personae in our mix...  With paperwork that identifies him as such... and possibly an opportunity to find out what the cult is planning..."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"So everything was just a mistake? You human males should all grow bigger beards, like we dwarves do. Makes identification much easier!"
Gorim declares.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc and stats]

Garold is now leveled up!

[sblock=character sheet]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Garold Riechenberg, level 2
Human, Warlord
Build: Resourceful Warlord
Warlord: Battlefront Leader
Commanding Presence: Resourceful Presence
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Borderland Nobility (+2 to History)
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 13, Dex 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 14.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 13, Dex 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 14.

AC: 19 Fort: 17 Reflex: 16 Will: 15
HP: 30 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 7
TRAINED SKILLS
Heal +5, Athletics +7, Endurance +4, Diplomacy +8, History +10
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -2, Arcana +3, Bluff +3, Dungeoneering, Insight, Intimidate +3, Nature, Perception, Religion +3, Stealth -2, Streetwise +3, Thievery -2
FEATS
Human: Inspired Defense
Level 1: Improved Inspiring Word
Level 2: Improved Resources
POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Wolf Pack Tactics
Warlord at-will 1: Direct the Strike
Warlord at-will 1: Rousing Assault
Warlord encounter 1: Shielded Assault
Warlord daily 1: Lead by Example
Warlord utility 2: Shake It Off
ITEMS
Heavy Shield, Chainmail, Adventurer's Kit, Longsword, Handaxe (2)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

[/sblock]

His character sheet is also updated in the rogue's gallery. 

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (May 22, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> '...but it concerns me there is a big chaos cult operating in our homeland...



Aaryn loudly clears his throat, interrupting Garold at this point to briefly interject "YOUR homeland."

When Garold is finished however, he adds, "Not that a chaotic cult doesn't need to be destroyed," vaguely implying that he is prepared to follow through with working against the cult.


----------



## Neurotic (May 22, 2011)

"Well, elf, I would say our too, because how long do you think such cult would let you be in peace if they succeed."


----------



## airwalkrr (May 22, 2011)

Aaryn is stoic and silent. He clearly believes his previous statement was evidence enough of the way he felt.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> "So you don't know what these chaos cultists are up to?"
> 
> Garold frowns, "I don't want to suggest something that everyone (he looks at Hans) isn't comfortable with, but it concerns me there is a big chaos cult operating in our homeland.  What we have here is an extremely similarly appearing high ranking cult personae in our mix...  With paperwork that identifies him as such... and possibly an opportunity to find out what the cult is planning..."




Hans smiles.  "I see what yer gettin' at, Garold," he says, putting his shirt back on.  "Passin' me off as this Lieberung might get us some information on this Purple Hand outfit.  Only problem is that we know so little about the cult itself.  I might be able to get close to the cultists, or they might approach me, but I won't be able to fake a whole lot.  They'll be onto us."

"That doesn't mean I won't do it," Hans adds.  "I have to admit that I enjoy a bit o' subterfuge.  Question is, would there be any money in it for us?  I ain't exactly your local hero out to impress the farmer's daughter.  I need coin, my man.  Maybe someone has a financial interest in stoppin' this cult.  Maybe the Empire would reward us for our efforts.  I ain't riskin' death fer nuthin'."


----------



## Neurotic (May 23, 2011)

"It's not for nothing. It's for the chance to earn your future money in peace."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2011)

Kuftos looks over at Kildrak.

"I didn't send anyone after you in Altdorf," he says. "That must have been local trouble, unless someone else is after Leiberung."

He hands the documents back to Hans.

"Well you won't get anything from this inheritence - it's a fake. I should know, I sent it to Leiberung to entice him out of hiding." He rubs his beard and gives a wheezing laugh. "I don't normally subcontract, but.... The Purple Hand took an interest in 'Leiberung' in Altdorf, chances are they might try to make contact in Bögenhafen when he arrives to collect his windfall. If you'd be willing to be the cheese in a mousetrap, perhaps we can come to some agreement."


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Kuftos looks over at Kildrak.
> 
> "I didn't send anyone after you in Altdorf," he says. "That must have been local trouble, unless someone else is after Leiberung."
> 
> ...




Hans smiles.  "I could be agreeable to this.  I don't mind.  In fact, I'm rather good at getting myself OUT of trouble.  Let's come up with a plan."


----------



## FourMonos (May 23, 2011)

Insight said:


> I might be able to get close to the cultists, or they might approach me, but I won't be able to fake a whole lot. They'll be onto us."




Garold spreads his hands, smiling to group, "But Hans, we just tell them the truth!  Leiberung was set upon by mutants before Altdorf.  We (indicating the comrades) rescued him.  He is extremely grateful, maybe even recruiting us to the cause or paying us for our services.  But! Since the blow to the head, Leiburung has *lots* of short term memory problems.  Can't remember names, needs reminders on what they were planning, et cetera."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Nice plan. But what if they want to see his purple dragon mark?"
Gorim asks.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 25, 2011)

"Good question.  They don't really have any reason to suspect he isn't Leiberung, right?  And we have paperwork that says he is who he is.  As long as we don't do anything too suspicious." Garold smiles at the last comment.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2011)

Kuftos checks on the status of his hired men whilst this conversation is ongoing. Those who were merely knocked out he helps up and sends them back to Weißbrück. When the last is accounted for, dead or alive, he turns back to the group.

"Good, well," he rasps. "It sounds like you have a plan. I'll meet you in Bögenhafen in three days time to see what's come up."

"Now wait a minute," says Josef, jumping from the barge with great agility for a big man. "What about the damage to the _Berebeli_? You owe me."

Kuftos looks Josef in the eye. Beards bristle. Josef's is bigger. Kuftos takes a purse from his belt and hands it to Josef.

"Pay for repairs from this, share the rest between you. As a down-payment." With a laconic salute he recovers his crossbow and wanders off in the direction of Weißbrück.

[sblock=OOC]
The purse contains 100 gold crowns, a fairly extravagent amount. Josef actually reckons the repairs could be done for a few shillings, so you can divide the whole lot.

Unless there is any other business to take care of, I'll move along to Shadows Over Bögenhafen shortly.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 25, 2011)

Depending on how the group divides the money, Garold keeps only a small bit of coin for meals for himself.  The rest he gives to Josef for his time, company and allowing the group to travel with the boatman.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2011)

Gorim is in a similar situation, but a dwarf. He will keep slightly more than needed to feed himself and get a roof over his head.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 27, 2011)

Aaryn counts out an even share of the gold for himself then hands the purse onward.







*OOC:*


We have five or six? If five he takes 20 coins. If six, he takes 16.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2011)

OOC: Aaryn, Garold, Gorim, Hans and Kildrak. Josef and crew decline their share.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Aaryn, Garold, Gorim, Hans and Kildrak. Josef and crew decline their share.



ooc: In that case, Gorim will try to give Josef 5 gold of his share.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 31, 2011)

The game continues here.


----------

